# Official 2016 SF Head-Fi Meet, July 16, 2016, Wikia HQ



## third_eye

*The Official 2016 San Francisco Head-Fi Meet*
*Saturday, July 16, 2016*
*10am to 6pm *
  
 Wikia, Inc.
 360 3rd St
 San Francisco, CA 94107
  
*Please reply to this thread if you* _*plan*_ *on attending.* If you are planning to bring gear, pls PM me for more details and to confirm space. This event will have both member and exhibitor tables.
  
*Registration*
  
*$15 Online**  - Click here for tickets **via Eventbrite*
 or
*$20 at Door*
  
 Name badges will be issued at the Registration Desk and must be worn at all times during the meet.
  
*Volunteers*
 If you would like to help out at the Registration Desk for part of the event please let me know via PM.
  
*BUY/SELL Corner*
 We will set up an easel pad and markers at the Registration Desk Area where items and contact details can be listed.
  
*Parking*
 Since the event is in Downtown SF, public transportation is generally advised. If parking is required:

The streets behind the building (Ritch and Zoe) are non-resident, non-metered. In order to get a space you need to be there early and it helps if you have a small car (although there seem to be spaces along Zoe beginning about 4:00pm if there is an afternoon visitor).
There is a lot at the corner of Brannan and Ritch (adjacent to the Brickhouse restaurant). $12-15 regularly, price varies on game days.
There is a lot at 470 Brannan Street (corner of 4th and Brannan - next to Wells Fargo Bank). Monthly and Daily parking and free for 30 minutes to bank and Starbucks customers. This site also lists lots, with prices: http://sanfrancisco.bestparking.com/neighborhoods/south-of-market-parking
  
*Public Transportation*
_Via Caltrain:_
 About a 12-17 minute walk
 Get off at the last stop - 4th and King, walk out of the terminal to the left toward 4th and Townsend, then walk up Townsend and take a left onto Third and the office is 2 blocks down on the left (corner of Harrison and Third); or you can walk down 4th and take a right onto Brannan, then a left onto Third. If you don't like to walk then you can cross the street and take the #45 or #30 bus ($1.50) which leaves from the corner of 4th and Townsend and drops you off on the corner either before the office or just after the office.
  
_Via Bart:_
 About a 15-20 minute walk
 Get off at the Montgomery Station, walk down New Montgomery or 2nd Street (going toward South of Market/AT&T park NOT toward Chinatown/Financial District), then a right onto Bryant and the office is at the cross Harrison and 3rd Street - or hop on the #30 or #45 bus at the corner of 4th and Market and get off at Brannan and 4th Street - then walk up Brannan, the side where the Wells Fargo Bank is, and left onto 3rd Street.
  

  
  
  
*Facilities and Power*
 If you are bringing gear, *please remember to bring power strips and extension cords.*
  
*Meet Rules*

*Please treat fellow head-fiers, exhibitors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
Please have courtesy and ensure that your hands are CLEAN before handling other’s equipment.
Be mindful of the time you are spending listening to vendors and others’ gear especially if there are others waiting in line.
Be mindful of personal hygiene. DO NOT use hair gel or other product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 DO NOT wear hair gel or any cosmetic product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
Any attendees or guests who engage in rude or offensive behavior will be asked to leave.
Please use common sense! To repeat the most important rule: *treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
  

*Setup and Breakdown*
 Setup starts at 8:30am, Meet starts at 10am, Breakdown at 6pm
  
*Loading/Unloading Information*
 Detailed instructions will be provided to all those bringing gear to the meet.
  
*Hotels*
 If traveling in from out of town, here is a list of hotels close to the Wikia HQ:
 Closest hotels to SF office with general rates

The Mosser - www.themosser.com 
The Pickwick Hotel - www.thepickwickhotel.com 
The Powell Hotel - www.thepowellhotel.com 
The Herbert Hotel - www.theherberthotel.com 
Hotel Metropolis - www.hotelmetropolis.com
Handerly Union Square Hotel - www.handerly.com 
King George Hotel - Union Square - www.kinggeorge.com 
Warwick Regis Hotel - www.warwicksf.com
Maxwell Hotel - www.maxwellhotel.com
Fitzgerald Hotel - www.fitzgeraldhotel.com
Andrews Hotel - www.andrewshotel.com
  
*Looking forward to seeing everyone in July!*


----------



## third_eye

*Exhibitors *
 Ampsandsound
 Apogee
 Astell&Kern
 Audio Vision S.F./Technics
 Cavalli Audio
 Danacable
 Echobox Audio
 Focal
 Headamp Audio
 Hifiman
 KimberKable
 Meze Headphones
 MrSpeakers
 Questyle Audio
 Schiit Audio
 Sennheiser
 Sonic Studio
 Taction Technology
 THX
 Tru-Fi Speakers
 Wells Audio
 Woo Audio
 WyWires
  
*Attendees*
 third_eye *(1)*
 HuddlerSteph
 Jude
 Joe
 Currawong *(0.5)*
 warrenpchi
 Stillhart
 shioriskine
 moedawg140
 Mediahound
 Netforce
 bearFNF
 CEE TEE
 velvetx* (1)*
 Audiowood
 Muinarc
 thesheik137
 foreverzer0
 ed45
 HiFiGuy528
 Jake Barnes
 ejong7
 robm321
 brencho
 calaf
 hvo986
 junepy
 rrollens
 Xacxac
 Hypnotic Rythm
 jazzfan
 Furiousipaduser
 shane55
 aamefford *(0.5)*
 DecentLevi *(1)*
 Dasumemi1215
 Packdemon
 greenwiki
 skrewler
 gepardcv
 daigo
 MadDane +1
 3X0 +2
 F14sharky
 swannie007
 amb
 FYL941
 gzone3lement
 jmht
 1031tensai
 bloomphoto
 Sivert
 meomap
 veindoc
 unknownguardian
 husafreak *(0.5)*
 T Bone
 glitch39
 MyHeadHertz
 Jazz1
 hselburn
 TraneTime
 bschmerker4
 LikeABell
 Socratease
 Gollum
 jdhore
 geedee
 KG Jag
 maeveth
 wktenbr
 bclark8923
 jjnist
 Kibble Fat
 Zashoomin *(1)*
 sflxn
 TSAVJason
 walfredo
 zeeshanb
 frankinthebox
 Rebelranger
 blat
 burp
 cary chin
 m11a1
 RegularHand
 gorbek
 PtahShadow
 greenwiki *(0.5)*
 Socratease* (0.5)*
 Logistics 
 stjj89
 n3rdling *(1)*
 Skyfall
 jw11
 ibzrg1570
 kita


----------



## third_eye

*Table Assignments*
 third_eye *(1)*
 Decent Levi *(1)*
 velvetx *(1)*
 aamefford/jazzfan *(0.5)*
 Zashoomin *(1)*
 greenwiki *(0.5)*
 husafreak *(0.5)*
 Socratease* (0.5)*
 n3rdling *(1)*
 Currawong *(0.5)*
 Tmoney* (1)*


----------



## third_eye

reserved


----------



## third_eye

reserved


----------



## third_eye

reserved


----------



## third_eye

reserved


----------



## Mediahound

I plan on attending!


----------



## TMoney

I'm in!


----------



## Netforce

I'll be there!


----------



## bearFNF

I'll be there. ..


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> I'll be there. ..


 
  
 Yay! How many days until check-in?


----------



## moedawg140

Looking forward to the meet. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## CEE TEE

^Hey bearFNF!  Will see you again!  Been since RMAF a few years ago...
  
 Excellent.  I'm in!


----------



## velvetx

I'll be there.


----------



## bearFNF

third_eye said:


> Yay! How many days until check-in?



Delta says 72 days till I can check-in. 
They also said 155 days till I can check-in for Denver CanJam @ RMAF. 




cee tee said:


> ^Hey bearFNF!  Will see you again!  Been since RMAF a few years ago...
> 
> Excellent.  I'm in!



Sweet, looking forward to seeing you again. In your new job, too!!


----------



## Audiowood

I am in! See you all there again.  I will have Hifiman ED X with me this time so if anyone need a private listen, just look for me.


----------



## Muinarc

netforce said:


> I'll be there!


 
  
 I plan to be there as well. I will carry Netforce in like a princess.


----------



## Stillhart

I'll be there!  Looking forward to meeting some of the Bay Area folks!   @aamefford going?


----------



## thesheik137

Awesome, I can't wait!


----------



## Netforce

muinarc said:


> I plan to be there as well. I will carry Netforce in like a princess.


 
 My knight in shiny armor


----------



## foreverzer0

Interested; may bring Geek Out 450, DT1770-Pro and SHOZY Zero


----------



## ed45

I'll be attending.  I'm not sure what I'll be bringing.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

YES!!!!
  
 We'll bring a few WA8 Eclipse + WA7 (2nd gen). And if you're good, something we've been working on (think high-end...).


----------



## joe

I'm in like Flynn, as some kids say.
  
​


----------



## Jake Barnes

Looking forward to it


----------



## ejong7

I am going to be there! Even if I have to swim across the Atlantic.


----------



## robm321

.


----------



## brencho

Count me in as well!


----------



## calaf

looking forward to it! Count me in


----------



## hvo986

Looking forward to a local meet for a long time.  Definitely will attend.


----------



## junepy

Ticket bought!


----------



## rrollens

Will be there.


----------



## bangkokkid

We are planning to attend this meet.


----------



## Currawong

I'm planning to be there too. Will be my first ever time to SF.


----------



## Xacxac

Count me in!


----------



## Hypnotic Rhythm

I'm in.


----------



## jazzfan

I missed this event last year, but it looks like I can make it this time around. Just bought my ticket. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## Furiousipaduser

I'll be there


----------



## shane55

currawong said:


> I'm planning to be there too. Will be my first ever time to SF.


 
  
 I wasn't going... then I saw this.
  
 Oh hells yes. I'll be there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (wouldn't miss it!!!!)


----------



## aamefford

stillhart said:


> I'll be there!  Looking forward to meeting some of the Bay Area folks!   @aamefford
> going?







currawong said:


> I'm planning to be there too. Will be my first ever time to SF.







jazzfan said:


> I missed this event last year, but it looks like I can make it this time around. Just bought my ticket. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!







shane55 said:


> I wasn't going... then I saw this.
> 
> Oh hells yes. I'll be there.
> 
> (wouldn't miss it!!!!)



Dang, gotta make this one. So far it looks good!


----------



## DecentLevi

I'll be goin' to the show like it aint no joke
 The last two local shows I may have been the ringleader, but now I'm more of a feeder
              Because now I've got an amp so sublime, you can only call it divine
         And a modded SoundMagic, so great to miss it would be tragic...
  
 Translation:
 I'll definitely make it to this one! Looking forward to seeing old faces from the last few meets that I attended and set up, not to forget @Stillhart, @joe, @third_eye, @jazzfan (if you still like me LOL), and @moedawg140 (really looking forward to trying your IEMs) 
  
 And this time I'm bringing an amp that is largely considered an end-game to almost all who have owned it, and perhaps it's first ever appearance at an official Head-Fi meet ever: Meet the Elise from Feliks Audio.

 (one of many hundreds of possible tube combinations)
  
 This is THE amp that consistently competes well with others many times above it's pricepoint - a sound that is immaculate, holographic, and just plain divine! The *only* problem with the Elise is being able to find words to describe the sound! You gotta hear it for yourself!
  
 Also I'm bringing the world's first ever balanced +- unbalanced modded SoundMagic HP-100 from a local hobbyist @Packdemon who calls it the *Tru-Fi Mod*. And I'll tell ya, the  sound from this is absolutely immense, smooth and as lush as you could ever want, coming in the top 3 out of probably around 30 closed-back I've ever tried.
  

  
  
 ... that is of course, if I can set up a little member showcase there? My good friends over at the *Elise thread* as well as myself have been dying to see how this compares to the likes of the Zana Deux for quite some time.
  
 Let me know if I can exhibit, and you'll see this aint no gimmick


----------



## CEE TEE

Tmoney, bearFNF, Currawong, shane55, jazzfan, aamefford are in already???  
 This is a good time for me to come out of the woodwork!  I doubt I will listen to much and that is OK.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 EDIT:  Just read that breakdown isn't until 6pm- that's great, usually just seems too short to get it all in...


----------



## DecentLevi

Oh I just realised we should PM Third Eye and that there will be member showcases too. Awesomeness!
  
 Also @third_eye a small suggestion - possibly add the following to the event page:
 - Which floor it will be on
 - If there's a loading zone for people with heavy gear, and maybe a photo of it and the building entrance


----------



## Dasumemi1215

I'm from Sacramento! Count me in


----------



## Packdemon

Great! Will be attending!


----------



## greenkiwi

I'm in... might have a friend coming too, space permitting.


----------



## skrewler

I'll be there.  By chance is anyone making ear impressions at this meet?  (I heard that sometimes people offer this service at meetups).


----------



## gepardcv

I'm in. Will probably bring some DIY electrostatic amps. Gives me some urgency to finish making a Carbon.


----------



## daigo

Posting to remind myself in case I can make it.  Haven't been on head-fi much the past year, but it would be great to catch up with folks I've met in prior meets and to check out all the new gear.


----------



## MadDane

My wife and I will be there!


----------



## third_eye

daigo said:


> Posting to remind myself in case I can make it.  Haven't been on head-fi much the past year, but it would be great to catch up with folks I've met in prior meets and to check out all the new gear.


 
  
 Awesome avatar! Love the Pu**** Salival verison.


----------



## 3X0

I'm planning on attending, probably with +2.


----------



## F14sharky

I'll be there. Gear tbd. 
Cheers,
Chris from Carmel


----------



## aamefford

The Wikia home was a perfect place for a bunch of head-fi'ers last year. Will vendor attendance be similar to last year - a few small scale vendors, with a very small footprint? Or does Wikia have a bunch more space?

I'm good either way, but it will help me plan what I bring. Heck, I mostly want to catch up with folks. 

Hmmmm… what about a social room for us chatters so we don't pester those listening?


----------



## swannie007

Moving to the USA in a few weeks and hope to be settled in by then and plan to attend if things work out. Look forward to meeting some folks whose posts I have read with interest. Cheers from Oz (soon to be California!).


----------



## amb

Parking a distance away or using public transportation is not friendly to people bringing lots of gear... Why this venue for the (I assume, bigger) official bay area meet instead of the usual hotel?


----------



## Xacxac

Just want to add: using Uber or Lyft from hotels might be more convenient than private cars. SF never runs out of Uber/Lyft cars!


----------



## aamefford

amb said:


> Parking a distance away or using public transportation is not friendly to people bringing lots of gear... Why this venue for the (I assume, bigger) official bay area meet instead of the usual hotel?



There is a loading dock in back. Still, parking is kind of a pain. I think I ended up in a residential area or something. I ended up with a $130 ticket....

A good chance I'll bring a dap and headphones instead of my full rig.


----------



## JustinBieber

Planning on attending.


----------



## FYL941

I should be able to attend.


----------



## greenkiwi

I found street parking out front and it was quite reasonably priced.


----------



## gzone3lement

I'll be there!


----------



## jmht

Definitely in!


----------



## 1031tensai

I will be attending as well!


----------



## aamefford

If I bring my full rig, I'll be very interested in a 3 way Dac comparison:

My Audio-gd Dac-19 11th anniversary Ed
Schiit Gumby
Schiit Bimby
All into my Cavalli Liquid Crimson. If anyone has one or both of the Schiit dacs and wants to share space let me know.


----------



## jazzfan

@aamefford, Do you want me to bring along my Alpha Prime?


----------



## aamefford

jazzfan said:


> @aamefford, Do you want me to bring along my Alpha Prime?



I've settled in with the Ether C. It would be fun to compare, but I'm more interested in the HE6. 

Unless someone brings the Schiit MB dacs, I'll probably just bring a dap and the Ether C.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

tmoney said:


> Can someone tell me why we have to pay to go to the HF sponsored meets?
> 
> I'm all for donating to rent the venue, but this feels different. Given that the manufacturers who show up are presumably also paying (probably a lot more than we are) I'm wondering what the deal is?


 
  
 Because there's no value in FREE.


----------



## bloomphoto

I'll be there!


----------



## Sivert

I plan to be there.


----------



## meomap

Hi,
Any HD800 or HD800S available to hear?Currently using hd600/WA6se/Esoteric K5 as source/dac.


----------



## aamefford

jazzfan said:


> @aamefford, Do you want me to bring along my Alpha Prime?



Actually, would you bring your mojo and iDSD? I'll bring my QP1R.


----------



## Xacxac

aamefford said:


> Actually, would you bring your mojo and iDSD? I'll bring my QP1R.


 

 Great! I own Mojo but I'm curious how well it performs compared to QP1R & Micro iDSD.


----------



## KG Jag

Anyone from the Reno area thinking about making it?


----------



## veindoc

I'll be there. Any formal list of vendors who will be attending?


----------



## jazzfan

aamefford said:


> jazzfan said:
> 
> 
> > @aamefford, Do you want me to bring along my Alpha Prime?
> ...


 

 I'll bring my AP just to compare against your Ether C, and I'll bring the Mojo, micro iDSD, and HE-6 for you to try. Just bring the optical and RCA lineout cables for your QP1R. See you there!


----------



## bearFNF

I'll have HD800, QP1R, AK380, and LC ( if Warren ever sends mine back to me, hint hint Warren  ). What's two versions of Roxanne's and 64 Audio A10 Adele.


----------



## Currawong

As there is no way I could actually bring my rig, I'm currently scratching my head about bringing something unusual. So far it looks as if I might have all three Tralucent IEMs with me at least.


----------



## unknownguardian

currawong said:


> As there is no way I could actually bring my rig, I'm currently scratching my head about bringing something unusual. So far it looks as if I might have all three Tralucent IEMs with me at least.



believe there will be a long queue for this! definitely something i will not give it a miss if i am heading down.

maybe bring some exclusive japanese brands as well. XD


----------



## husafreak

So this is something quite different than CanJam? Is it the attendees who all demo their personal rigs? I will definitely go as I live just across the bay.


----------



## shane55

currawong said:


> As there is no way I could actually bring my rig, I'm currently scratching my head about bringing something unusual. So far it looks as if I might have all three Tralucent IEMs with me at least.


 
  
 Really?? None of your equipment folds neatly into your carry-on?
  
  


jazzfan said:


> I'll bring my AP just to compare against your Ether C, and I'll bring the Mojo, micro iDSD, and HE-6 for you to try. Just bring the optical and RCA lineout cables for your QP1R. See you there!


 
  
 You had me at HE-6.

 I guess I know where I'll be camping...


----------



## T Bone

I've never been to a meet before. What can I expect?
How many ppl will attend? Are there many vendors?

Coming from Vegas, I'd need to fly on. So bringing my amp is an iffy proposition. Can I just bring my LCD-3's to audition amps/dacs? Not sure how it all works really.


----------



## glitch39

xacxac said:


> Just want to add: using Uber or Lyft from hotels might be more convenient than private cars. SF never runs out of Uber/Lyft cars!




For sure on this. To/from hotel, muni or bart any time of day.


----------



## T Bone

Is anyone bringing a HeadAmp GS-X mk2 or a Schiit Ragnarok?  I am very keen to audition those two amplifiers.


----------



## TraneTime

tmoney said:


> What the heck does that mean?


 
 Well, it either means:
  
 1) Nothing that's free has any value.
 or;
 2) Grab every dime you can get you hands on.
  
 I don't mind paying to go but that was a very weird response.


----------



## MyHeadHertz

bangkokkid said:


> We are planning to attend this meet.


 

 Will you have your entire new Classic line at this meet?  If so maybe i will fly down from Portland to attend the meet up.  Thanks-Nuel.


----------



## Jazz1

After all these years I'm finally going to be visiting SFO at the right time!


----------



## Currawong

shane55 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > As there is no way I could actually bring my rig, I'm currently scratching my head about bringing something unusual. So far it looks as if I might have all three Tralucent IEMs with me at least.
> ...


 
  
 I'm working out how an Yggdrasil and Studio Six will fold, but it looks to be quite difficult. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I guess a bunch of IEMs and DAPs will be the go this time.


----------



## husafreak

One more time. How does a Head-Fi meet work? Am I expected to bring my own gear to share? I could bring my Garage 1217 Ember II and Polaris amps, Questyle QP1R DAP, and Fostex TH-X00 headphones. I'll be driving in from home. Are tables available or do you have to rent them? Can I show up empty handed and just listen to manufacturer gear and private gear? I'll be there anyway I just want to make the most of the day


----------



## Netforce

t bone said:


> I've never been to a meet before. What can I expect?
> How many ppl will attend? Are there many vendors?
> 
> Coming from Vegas, I'd need to fly on. So bring my amp is an iffy proposition. Can I just bring my LCD-3's to audition amps/face? Not sure how it all works really.


 


husafreak said:


> One more time. How does a Head-Fi meet work? Am I expected to bring my own gear to share? I could bring my Garage 1217 Ember II and Polaris amps, Questyle QP1R DAP, and Fostex TH-X00 headphones. I'll be driving in from home. Are tables available or do you have to rent them? Can I show up empty handed and just listen to manufacturer gear and private gear? I'll be there anyway I just want to make the most of the day


 
 The Head-Fi meet is pretty simple and don't have to bring your big gear if you don't want to but pretty handy to have maybe your best or headphones you know the best.
  
 Quite a lot of people show up to head fi meets and there are a number of vendors, here were the ones from last year:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/761233/official-2015-sf-head-fi-meet-july-18-2015-doubletree-san-francisco-airport
  
 Most shows/meets (minus CanJam Socal) I just bring like 3 or so iems, my dap, my he-400s, and small things like adapters and few small cables but that is how I roll at events 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## hselburn

Planning on attending if I can get the day off. I'm going to ask the next day I work. I'll let you know for sure as soon as I know.


----------



## Mediahound

I'll probably just bring my little Chord Mojo in case anyone wants to hear it casually on the fly.


----------



## husafreak

Thank you for the info. I think it will be most fun if I bring some stuff. Obviously my DAP/CANS/IEMS but if I line a briefcase with foam and bring my amps they are small and if it is convenient to set them out I'm sure somebody would love to hear my Garage 1217 amps. It will be a cool experience I'm sure.


----------



## TraneTime

I'll be there probably.  I'll bring some portable gear rather than full sized stuff since it will be easier to carry on BART.  (That's the Bay Area subway system for the out of towners.)  FIIO X5 2nd gen & Mont Blanc amp, Mojo and AK120 with Glove Audio A1.  BTW, if anyone's interested in art and need something to do during down times, the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art is re-opening next week after being closed for 3 years for a huge renovation.  They've added 5 floors.  It's only 2 blocks from the meet location at 151 3rd Street.  If you love photographic art, as I do, they claim they're going to have the single largest section in the world devoted to photography.


----------



## Xacxac

tranetime said:


> I'll be there probably.  I'll bring some portable gear rather than full sized stuff since it will be easier to carry on BART.  (That's the Bay Area subway system for the out of towners.)  FIIO X5 2nd gen & Mont Blanc amp, Mojo and AK120 with Glove Audio A1.  BTW, if anyone's interested in art and need something to do during down times, the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art is re-opening next week after being closed for 3 years for a huge renovation.  They've added 5 floors.  It's only 2 blocks from the meet location at 151 3rd Street.  If you love photographic art, as I do, they claim they're going to have the single largest section in the world devoted to photography.


 

 OOT: are you planning to visit SFMOMA on the meet weekend? I'm waiting for the reopening too!


----------



## TraneTime

xacxac said:


> OOT: are you planning to visit SFMOMA on the meet weekend? I'm waiting for the reopening too!


 
 Not that weekend. Sorry.  I need the Sunday off after the meet to get the stuff done that I don't get done the rest of the week.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for the heads up on the July meet.  Gotta check for schedule conflicts, but I've still a bunch of headsets to audition for my ASUS® XONAR® STX™ (now in a LinUX box due to a regression in Win 10); hopefully I can land a One or STU prior to the event so I can replicate the STX' output circuits in something portable enough to take on Tri-Delta, BART and MUNI.


----------



## LikeABell

I can picture some rich Sheik coming in nonchalantly and buying out the entire place.


----------



## moedawg140

likeabell said:


> I can picture some rich Sheik coming in nonchalantly and buying out the entire place.


 
  
_An ode to the O.G.s_


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> _An ode to the O.G.s_


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the first exhibitor update for the SF Meet, I'll keep the thread updated as we go along.
  
*Exhibitors *
 Ampsandsound
 Cavalli Audio
 Danacable
 Echobox Audio
 Headamp Audio
 JH Audio
 Meze Headphones
 MrSpeakers
 Noble Audio
 Questyle Audio
 Woo Audio
  
 with many more to come!


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


>


 





 Hopefully you'll be able to make it.  The food alone...


----------



## TMoney

So I have to ask, is there going to be equal opportunity for members to bring their own rigs or is this going to be a more MOT focused meet where member rigs get shoved in a back room/corner?
  
 I'd be happy if this meet was like the bay area HF meet last summer where member rigs were interspaced between MOTs.


----------



## ejong7

moedawg140 said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to make it.  The food alone...


 
 Oh I'm coming. Haven't finished my travel details but oh yes I'm coming. And now that you mention good food......


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> Oh I'm coming. Haven't finished my travel details but oh yes I'm coming. And now that you mention good food......


----------



## third_eye

tmoney said:


> I'd be happy if this meet was like the bay area HF meet last summer where member rigs were interspaced between MOTs.


 
  
 This meet will feature both exhibitors and member rigs like the last few SF meets. I'll be posting more details on how we allocate the space after my visit with Wikia next week. For those wishing to bring their own rigs, please PM me to reserve space.  
  
  


ejong7 said:


> Oh I'm coming. Haven't finished my travel details but oh yes I'm coming. And now that you mention good food......


 
  
 Fantastic news Eu Jin, can't wait to see you again!


----------



## Socratease

I'll be there.  As a noob I probably don't have any gear worth showing off, unless people want to hear a Gustard H10/X12 stack.


----------



## DecentLevi

Well I for one wouldn't consider anybody who owns a Gustard H10 / X12 to be a newbie - even if so this shows a lot of good taste / knowledge in the hobby! I for one have been reading about the H10 for like 2 years and have yet to try it. I don't need it, seeing how I have an Elise amp I'll be bringing which compares favorably against many summit-fi amps, but wouldn't mind trying it if you could bring it. You could probably share someones table so you don't need to sit with it all day.


----------



## Gollum

Count me in


----------



## warrenpchi

Looks like everybody is planning to bring some pretty cool stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess now's a good time to kick in and up the ante?
  

  
 I'll start with a Liquid Tungsten rig.  The Liquid Tungsten proto that I'll be bringing should be the final voicing that we want to go with, so I'd love to get some feedback on that from you guys.  If all goes well, I'll be feeding that with a new Bricasti M1 Special Edition, which sounds fantastic with our stuff!  And if all goes really well, I'll have a new - and as-of-yet unannounced - summit-fi headphone to pair with it!
  
  
And maybe I could bring a production Liquid Spark as well?


----------



## third_eye

Tru-Fi Speakers added to exhibitor list!


----------



## jdhore

I will be there!


----------



## geedee

I'll be there. First meet for me, definitely excited.


----------



## DecentLevi

I'll be sharing the table with my buddy at Tru Fi Speakers and he'll be exhibiting his custom modded headphones, and I'll have my Tru-Fi modded HP-100 headpone on display that we came up with together. It's an absolute relic and has timeless synergy with my Elise.
  
 Also @warrenpchi, myself and others would love to see how the Elise fares against the Liquid Tungsten... my Elise will be totally pimped out with rare tubes and I'm betting it will hold it's own quite well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
  
 PS- this will be the Elise's first time ever at an official Head-Fi meet


----------



## KG Jag

Will be coming in from Reno by way of SWAL (Oakland) and then by Bart and foot.  Will be traveling light.  This will be my first HF meet outside of Austin and Dallas.


----------



## maeveth

I'll be there!


----------



## wktenbr

On my calendar to attend.


----------



## aamefford

Guess I'd better clarify - 
 I do plan to attend, emergencies not withstanding of course (ask @CEE TEE, he's probably doing the "Oh sure" eye roll right now).
  
 If I bring the full rig - Cavalli Liquid Crimson and Audio-gd Dac-19 10th with the older USB32 interface, Mr. Speakers Ether C
  
 I may travel light and bring the Ether C's and whatever my portable solution morphs into between now and then.


----------



## bclark8923

Awesome looking forward to this! Would be awesome to get Empire Ears to exhibit


----------



## ejong7

bclark8923 said:


> Awesome looking forward to this! Would be awesome to get Empire Ears to exhibit


 

 Over to you @Jack Vang .


----------



## jdhore

aamefford said:


> Guess I'd better clarify -
> I do plan to attend, emergencies not withstanding of course (ask @CEE TEE, he's probably doing the "Oh sure" eye roll right now).
> 
> If I bring the full rig - Cavalli Liquid Crimson and Audio-gd Dac-19 10th with the older USB32 interface, Mr. Speakers Ether C
> ...


 

 Just wondering, have you 1.1 upgraded your Ether C's yet? I've done the upgrade on mine and it would be interesting to A/B them if possible/feasible...


----------



## aamefford

jdhore said:


> Just wondering, have you 1.1 upgraded your Ether C's yet? I've done the upgrade on mine and it would be interesting to A/B them if possible/feasible...



Yes, I have. I still have the white foam though, I could bring it along. I'm not interested in swapping it out in my pair though.


----------



## jdhore

aamefford said:


> Yes, I have. I still have the white foam though, I could bring it along. I'm not interested in swapping it out in my pair though.


 

 Ah, fair enough...I still have the white foam as well, but i'm not interested in swapping it out either...


----------



## shane55

decentlevi said:


> I'll be sharing the table with my buddy at Tru Fi Speakers and he'll be exhibiting his custom modded headphones, and I'll have my Tru-Fi modded HP-100 headpone on display that we came up with together. It's an absolute relic and has timeless synergy with my Elise.
> 
> Also @warrenpchi, myself and others would love to see how the Elise fares against the Liquid Tungsten... my Elise will be totally pimped out with rare tubes and I'm betting it will hold it's own quite well...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't wait to try the Tru-Fi HP-100  !!

 I guess I found a new table to camp at...


----------



## DecentLevi

Sounds excellent, but the Elise is gonna be the real show stopper, especially if I can get my hands on the likes of the Bimby DAC beforehand. And there should be two of the Tru-Fi modded HP-100's at my table, which are BTW in the process or further revision for even better refinement. I'll be walking around much of the time though but the guy behind Tru-Fi Speakers (@Packdemon) will be manning the table the whole day. He will be using my Cavalli LC amp to demo his custom modded headphones. Here's his photo from another meet BTW. 
  

  
 Also I would love to try the HEX on my Elise...


----------



## jjnist

Just my luck! I think I will be in San Francisco that weekend. Hope to be there.


----------



## CEE TEE

@DecentLevi: looking forward to hearing the Elise!


----------



## Kibble Fat

Subscribed! 

I'm hoping more people will be displaying their personal collections. The commercial presence last year was a bit much. Missing the ol' Michigan meets!


----------



## Stillhart

aamefford said:


> Guess I'd better clarify -
> I do plan to attend, emergencies not withstanding of course (ask @CEE TEE, he's probably doing the "Oh sure" eye roll right now).
> 
> If I bring the full rig - Cavalli Liquid Crimson and Audio-gd Dac-19 10th with the older USB32 interface, Mr. Speakers Ether C
> ...


 
  
 Bring yours so I don't have to haul mine up from LA!


----------



## Zashoomin

I would like to come and bring gear as well.  Not sure what I plan to bring but a half table would be nice.  Might need a full one though depending on how big my new amp turns out to be.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 55 days till I can check-in...


----------



## sflxn

Planning to attend.


----------



## veindoc

Will be there. Hope to hear Ether C 1.1 vs. 800s with a Cavelli amp.
 Very excited


----------



## shiorisekine

Trying to make it to this one this year. Hope to see everyone once again.


----------



## TSAVJason

shiorisekine said:


> Trying to make it to this one this year. Hope to see everyone once again.


Cool! Hope to see you there!


----------



## walfredo

Yay!!  I'm in!


----------



## zeeshanb

I will attend


----------



## frankinthebox

Will be there.


----------



## Rebelranger

In my planner....Will be there


----------



## bflat

Well, I made my $15 down payment so plan to attend. Most of my stuff looks to be represented by the vendors but I will bring my ALO CDM and Onkyo DP-X1. Look forward to seeing the faces from last meet!


----------



## burp

Im there


----------



## bflat

Just realized this is the same day as the Japan Town Anime & Cosplay Festival:
  
 http://japancentersf.com/events/


----------



## Packdemon

bflat said:


> Just realized this is the same day as the Japan Town Anime & Cosplay Festival:
> 
> http://japancentersf.com/events/


 
 That's from 11AM-4PM, right? Since the meet happens from 10AM-6PM, you could probably just attend from ~4PM-6PM if you have the time. Or, you can always cut into the Anime & Cosplay Festival's time by a bit.


----------



## bflat

packdemon said:


> That's from 11AM-4PM, right? Since the meet happens from 10AM-6PM, you could probably just attend from ~4PM-6PM if you have the time. Or, you can always cut into the Anime & Cosplay Festival's time by a bit.


 

 I am doing both simultaneously. I will be at the meet in the fat hamster outfit!


----------



## Packdemon

bflat said:


> I am doing both simultaneously. I will be at the meet in the fat hamster outfit!


 
 Great, that's some dedication! I will look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## bflat

packdemon said:


> Great, that's some dedication! I will look forward to seeing you there.


 

 DELETED for PC purposes.


----------



## moedawg140

bflat said:


> @moedawg140's note: Deleted @bflat's comment at his request, but Urkel still stays!


----------



## Netforce

I've wore cosplay to anime cons for work, a head fi meet should be a wonderful place to dress up in a skirt.


----------



## veindoc

I do hope audio64 and sennheiser 800s will be present to audition. I was very bummed last SF meet they were not present
 Nick


----------



## cary chin

No sure yet if I can make it, if I can I will bring something current from Bottlehead.
  
 Cary


----------



## shane55

cary chin said:


> No sure yet if I can make it, if I can I will bring something current from Bottlehead.
> 
> Cary


 
  
 8 posts in nearly 10 years.

 Please do not reply... it may blow your quota. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Honestly, I admire your restraint.


----------



## Stillhart

bflat said:


> Snip




Creepy. I can think of no better way to keep ladies away from our hobby than comments like this.


----------



## bflat

stillhart said:


> Creepy. I can think of no better way to keep ladies away from our hobby than comments like this.


 

 I can think of a lot of avatars on Headfi that are far worse.


----------



## Stillhart

bflat said:


> I can think of a lot of avatars on Headfi that are far worse.




Granted, but that doesn't make your comment better. And we're in a thread talking about a meet, where women might actually show up in person. Unless they get creepd out...


----------



## m11a1

I'll be attending, see you all there!


----------



## bflat

stillhart said:


> Granted, but that doesn't make your comment better. And we're in a thread talking about a meet, where women might actually show up in person. Unless they get creepd out...


 

 ok you win. original post deleted. I kindly ask all who quoted me to do the same and not perpetuate my offensive comment. I will send a note to the mods as well.


----------



## TraneTime

stillhart said:


> Creepy. I can think of no better way to keep ladies away from our hobby than comments like this.


 
 Actually, I've never thought of head phone meets as being great places to meet girls.  Just look at the photos from the meet impressions.


----------



## third_eye

tranetime said:


> Actually, I've never thought of head phone meets as being great places to meet girls.  Just look at the photos from the meet impressions.


 
  
 Yeah, although we did get some female attendees at CanJam SoCal. Well, at least one as evidenced by the photo here:
  
 http://www.ocweekly.com/music/canjam-global-2016-showcased-the-latest-in-headphone-technology-7057470


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Yeah, although we did get some female attendees at CanJam SoCal. Well, at least one as evidenced by the photo here:
> 
> http://www.ocweekly.com/music/canjam-global-2016-showcased-the-latest-in-headphone-technology-7057470




I remember seeing her, and a few others. 


[rule]

For those questioning the amount of ladies attending, there are a few at every show - a lot of the ladies are taken as their significant others are usually nearby, but that doesn't mean there aren't opportunities to meet not just ladies but everyone around the event area!


----------



## TraneTime

moedawg140 said:


> I remember seeing her, and a few others.
> 
> For those questioning the amount of ladies attending, there are a few at every show - a lot of the ladies are taken as their significant others are usually nearby, but that doesn't mean there aren't opportunities to meet not just ladies but everyone around the event area!


 
 Unfortunately,  I'm a 62 year old fat guy.  It's still nice to see.


----------



## husafreak

That is unfortunate.... I'm only 56


----------



## TraneTime

husafreak said:


> That is unfortunate.... I'm only 56


 
 That's so long ago I can't even remember being 56.


----------



## Mediahound

moedawg140 said:


> I remember seeing her, and a few others.
> 
> For those questioning the amount of ladies attending, there are a few at every show - a lot of the ladies are taken as their significant others are usually nearby, but that doesn't mean there aren't opportunities to meet not just ladies but everyone around the event area!


 
  


tranetime said:


> Unfortunately,  I'm a 62 year old fat guy.  It's still nice to see.


 
  
  
 Please let's not turn this into some sort of misogynistic thread or event.  It makes no difference whether or not women are there for the purpose of a head-fi meet.  If you think it does, this event is probably not for you. 
  
 If I bring my girlfriend, I shouldn't have to feel self-concious about all these guys trying to check her out, etc.
  
 This is just plain wrong and I'm considering not attending now.


----------



## bearFNF

Wow, ok....??

Any way...

Delta says 41 days till I can check-in.


----------



## moedawg140

bearfnf said:


> Wow, ok....??
> 
> Any way...
> 
> Delta says 41 days till I can check-in.




Seriously. I didn't get the message above you at all, as I didn't say anything bad about anyone - just said it is nice to meet everyone, everywhere. 

Anyways, it will be nice to see everyone who can make it!


----------



## TraneTime

I apologize if anyone was offended by my comments.  My last comment about it being nice to see was meant to infer that it's good to see women involved in what is usually only an entirely male hobby.  Though I understand why Mediahound woud have thought otherwise with my comments that preceded it.  Sorry.


----------



## husafreak

My wife isn't interested in high end audio as a hobby but she does like the sound and look of our stereo! I took her along to make the final decision on my new main speakers last summer. She actually has better hearing than I do. After listening to several pairs we got to the Harbeth SHL5+ speakers and she basically said "that's the one, pay the man, let's go home". LOL I honestly envy any guy whose girl friend or wife would enjoy the hobby with him. Another cool thing to do together. So if I look at a gal at a head fi meet I'm not checking her out, rather I'm thinking how cool is that!
 I can't think of a better place for attracting gals to the event than San Francisco itself. Check out some gear, do a little shopping, eat at a fantastic restaurant, hmmm. I promise I'll invite my wife! She needs to spend some time with an A&K Jr...
 Funny story, at the SoCal CanJam I bought a pair of 64 Audio U6's and later won a pair of Cardas A8's. When I told my wife (who spent the day at Disneyland) she said "great, then you won't be needing them both". She seems to really like her Cardas earphones 
 Let's make this the year we turn someone new on to high end audio. I'm going to buy a bunch of Monk+ earbuds from Massdrop right now and give them to anyone I know who shows the slightest interest. Thanks for the tip moedawg140.


----------



## husafreak

Yo, TraneTime, sweet avatar. Obviously you're not a golfer...


----------



## moedawg140

husafreak said:


> My wife isn't interested in high end audio as a hobby but she does like the sound and look of our stereo! I took her along to make the final decision on my new main speakers last summer. She actually has better hearing than I do. After listening to several pairs we got to the Harbeth SHL5+ speakers and she basically said "that's the one, pay the man, let's go home". LOL I honestly envy any guy whose girl friend or wife would enjoy the hobby with him. Another cool thing to do together. So if I look at a gal at a head fi meet I'm not checking her out, rather I'm thinking how cool is that!
> I can't think of a better place for attracting gals to the event than San Francisco itself. Check out some gear, do a little shopping, eat at a fantastic restaurant, hmmm. I promise I'll invite my wife! She needs to spend some time with an A&K Jr...
> Funny story, at the SoCal CanJam I bought a pair of 64 Audio U6's and later won a pair of Cardas A8's. When I told my wife (who spent the day at Disneyland) she said "great, then you won't be needing them both". She seems to really like her Cardas earphones
> Let's make this the year we turn someone new on to high end audio. I'm going to buy a bunch of Monk+ earbuds from Massdrop right now and give them to anyone I know who shows the slightest interest. Thanks for the tip moedawg140.


 
  
 I agree with you, and it's awesome your wife has great discernable ears!  My wife is very good with naming artists and bands when she listens to songs, much better than me, and has pretty discernible ears as well.  It's also fun to add her in time to time with my reviews because she isn't an audiophile, but knows good music when she hears it!
  
 It was so nice to meet a very nice couple at CanJam London as they listened to some of my headphones, and one of the courteous ladies gave me a bobble-head Queen!  I thought that was the sweetest little but nice gift!
  
 As for the Monk Plus, I thought it would be kinda cool if all the QP1R owners (and everyone on Head-Fi that reads this, if interested) just get a couple or more to give to friends.  Also it would be something common that we all can talk about (positive or not-so-positive), and ways to maybe even improve the product (even though there is the Asura and Zen available).  I haven't even heard it myself to tell you the truth.  For $4.99, why not?  Even if I don't like it, I can have a couple of my loved ones listen to it, and if they are blown away, I can simply say: "It's yours!"  What a nice gesture to someone you like and/or love, you know?


----------



## TMoney

To get this thread back on topic, can we get some word what the deal is going to be with member tables? I'm still not at all clear whether or not member rigs are going to be a big part of this meet or if it's going to be a Can-Jam like trade show. 

My most pressing questions at this time:

How many tables are going to be available for member rigs?

Will member tables be interspersed among the MOTs or is there going to be a separate member room?

Will there be a sign-up for the member tables or is this going to be first-come, first-served?

If we could get some response from the meet organizers it would be much appreciated.


----------



## moedawg140

Have you tried PMing the meet organizers?


----------



## third_eye

tmoney said:


> To get this thread back on topic, can we get some word what the deal is going to be with member tables? I'm still not at all clear whether or not member rigs are going to be a big part of this meet or if it's going to be a Can-Jam like trade show.


 
  
 Great idea! As mentioned in the first post in this thread, this meet will have both member and exhibitor tables. Although this event is not a trade show like CanJam, there will be exhibitor presence similar to the last couple SF meets at the Doubletree hotel. Please send me a PM to reserve space and if you need more info.


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Have you tried PMing the meet organizers?


 
  
 Beat me to it!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Beat me to it!
> 
> :tongue_smile:






Yes sir! See you today!


----------



## TraneTime

husafreak said:


> Yo, TraneTime, sweet avatar. Obviously you're not a golfer...


 
 TraneTime abides!


----------



## gzone3lement

Will the eventbrite registration open until around July 2? I prefer to pay for the tickets then.


----------



## RegularHand

count me in!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ticket bought.


----------



## gorbek

I just bought a ticket. This will be my first meet, hoping to audition some nice headphones.


----------



## Kibble Fat

tmoney said:


> I'm still not at all clear whether or not member rigs are going to be a big part of this meet or if it's going to be a Can-Jam like trade show.




Has anyone gotten an answer to this question? Last year's meet seemed to be 90% trade show, 10% member rigs. Feel free to disagree


----------



## DecentLevi

kibble fat said:


> Has anyone gotten an answer to this question? Last year's meet seemed to be 90% trade show, 10% member rigs. Feel free to disagree


 
 From the last two official Head-Fi meet's I've gone to, it was 80-90% trade show and the others were member showcases. Though I'm not sure if they will be mixed in the same room this time or not. Personally I would prefer them to be generally in separate rooms so the more like minded DIY crowd can mingle differently than in the 'formal area'. But really the ratio of user vs. trade showcases is entirely dependent on which happens to bring more - so I'd say folks *it's really up to the members of this thread - how many of us will actually step up to exhibit or not.* Furthermore I would encourage more of us to not be afraid to do so: there's no extra charges, and you won't be bound to your table either, as you can have a buddy watch after your things.
  


gorbek said:


> I just bought a ticket. This will be my first meet, hoping to audition some nice headphones.


 
 Awesome Gorbek and @RegularHand - while I'm not in charge of this event I'd like to extent a hearty WELCOME anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 A few tips I would give to first timers are to generally 'think outside the box'. IE, try new headphone brands and also explore things like how an amp or a DAC can alter the sound once you find a headphone that suits you. Also there will be other gems lurking such as IEMs and DAP's (digital audio player like an audiophile's MP3 player). The above I regret are mistakes I myself have made in the first several I went to.


----------



## third_eye

Quote:



kibble fat said:


> Has anyone gotten an answer to this question? Last year's meet seemed to be 90% trade show, 10% member rigs. Feel free to disagree


 
  
 Yes, last year was more vendor focused but this really came down to the amount of members willing to bring rigs. The intent this year is for the meet to be more member focused and the layout of the offices where the meet is being held is definitely more conducive to this.
  


decentlevi said:


> From the last two official Head-Fi meet's I've gone to, it was 80-90% trade show and the others were member showcases. Though I'm not sure if they will be mixed in the same room this time or not. Personally I would prefer them to be generally in separate rooms so the more like minded DIY crowd can mingle differently than in the 'formal area'. But really the ratio of user vs. trade showcases is entirely dependent on which happens to bring more - so I'd say folks *it's really up to the members of this thread - how many of us will actually step up to exhibit or not.* Furthermore I would encourage more of us to not be afraid to do so: there's no extra charges, and you won't be bound to your table either, as you can have a buddy watch after your things.


 
  
 Great point! I would also encourage more members to step up and bring their rigs. As a reminder: *please send me a PM if you are interested in bringing your rig to the SF Meet!*


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here's the current member table update. Plenty of space still available!
  
*Table Assignments*
  
 third_eye *(1)*
 Decent Levi *(1)*
 velvetx *(1)*
 aamefford *(0.5)*
 Zashoomin *(0.5)*
 JustinBieber *(0.5)*
 greenwiki *(0.5)*


----------



## Stillhart

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the current member table update. Plenty of space still available!
> 
> *Table Assignments*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ooooh, are you bringing your TT+Stratus setup??


----------



## third_eye

stillhart said:


> Ooooh, are you bringing your TT+Stratus setup??


 
  
 Yep! (and just maybe something else from DNA, fingers crossed)


----------



## moedawg140

Speaking of DNA, please let me know if any of y'all fine ladies and gentlemen would like for me to bring the RIVA Turbo X and/or RiVA S' for a TrueWireless demonstration.


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Speaking of DNA, please let me know if any of y'all fine ladies and gentlemen would like for me to bring the RIVA Turbo X and/or RiVA S' for a TrueWireless demonstration.


 
  
 I think that would be pretty cool!


----------



## third_eye

Schiit Audio and WyWires added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> I think that would be pretty cool!


 
  
 Alrighty...that immediately changed my smaller backpack that I was going to bring to my 50L hiking backpack full of goodies.


----------



## DecentLevi

Super rad with Schiit Audio! Will it be the owner Jason Stoddard, or our local authorized Schiit exhibitor? (I think it's @baronkatz)
 In any case, I'm really hoping to borrow a Multifrost for the day - for exhibiting at my booth with the Elise amp and comparisons with the Gustard X12. Third_eye or anyone reading this could you please find a way to make that happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Also I've been dying to try the HEX / Hifiman Edition X on the Elise for a while. I could have sworn somebody on this thread was going to bring one? THANKS...


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Super rad with Schiit Audio! Will it be the owner Jason Stoddard, or our local authorized Schiit exhibitor? (I think it's @baronkatz)
> In any case, I'm really hoping to borrow a Multifrost for the day - for exhibiting at my booth with the Elise amp and comparisons with the Gustard X12. Third_eye or anyone reading this could you please find a way to make that happen?


 
  
 I think it will be Daniel (@baronkatz). Try shooting him a PM.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the current member table update. Plenty of space still available!
> 
> *Table Assignments*
> 
> Zashoomin *(0.5)*


 
  
@Zashoomin, are you sure you don't need a full table?


----------



## inspiredtolive

I'm a bit too intimated to go. I only started this hobby for about a year or two and this would be my first meet-up. I don't even know what to even expect.


----------



## KG Jag

inspiredtolive said:


> I'm a bit too intimated to go. I only started this hobby for about a year or two and this would be my first meet-up. I don't even know what to even expect.


 
  
 It takes just a bit of courage.  The benefits are will worth it.  Don't let the opportunity slip by.  if you want to play it safe, leave your checkbook and charge cards at home.


----------



## DecentLevi

Fellow Head-Fi'er @inspiredtolive I'm *totally *tellin' ya it's very highly recommended to join a meet-up when you're fresh to the hobby. If only I were to have gone to a first meet 8-10 years sooner I could have massively boosted my progress on the 'audio ladder', instead of wasting too much on trial & error / heresay. I have learned without a doubt that with hi-fi consumer audio you really must try something before buying especially if it is a product of value, because everybody hears things differently. You can read literally thousands of pages on why something may suit you, but the sound still may not match your expectations unless you actually try it. And at this meet there will be a very rare combination of hi-end consumer audio as well as budget and even DIY gear that you literaly won't find anywhere else all in one place.
  
 Not to mention being able to hear audio fidelity that is far beyond anything I would have ever thought possible.
  
 Expectations? Naah. We're modern / laid back crew who like to just listen to headphones or sit around and talk about the hobby like science and tech.
Here's a link with photos of past meets


----------



## Stillhart

inspiredtolive said:


> I'm a bit too intimated to go. I only started this hobby for about a year or two and this would be my first meet-up. I don't even know what to even expect.


 
  
 I only started a few months before you and I went to my first meet about a year later (Canjam Socal 2015).  I had such an amazing time that I've been to many meets since then.  I've also started organizing local meets at The Source A/V down here in LA.  It has the potential to be a wonderful experience if you open yourself up to meeting people and trying new gear.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## husafreak

I went to CanJam 2016 and had fun. But it would have been a little lonely if I only talked to the salesmen, they were nice though, not pushy at all, they know everyone there is trying to listen to a lot of stuff. But I did manage to spend a little time talking to other attendees which was cool. I kinda want to split this SF thing into two, half devoted to listening to planar cans and half to sitting behind my little rig and just meeting people, chill, just for fun.


----------



## Socratease

inspiredtolive said:


> I'm a bit too intimated to go. I only started this hobby for about a year or two and this would be my first meet-up. I don't even know what to even expect.


 
 I'd say you're overdue.  Go early when the crowds are light and there aren't lines of people trying to try something, leave the manufacturers until later, and start talking to the exhibitors about their gear and what they think are its strengths/weaknesses. Maybe bring some of your favorite tunes on thumb drive or DAP to see what something you're familiar with sounds like through something new.


----------



## shiorisekine

inspiredtolive said:


> I'm a bit too intimated to go. I only started this hobby for about a year or two and this would be my first meet-up. I don't even know what to even expect.




I would totally recommend going, the San Fran shows are always really intimate and fun and you never know who you will meet. I happened to meet Warren Chi at my first meet ever( which happened to be his first meet) and we have been friends ever since. 

Plus you get to listen to some awesome gear that you normally wouldn't be able to .

As for what to expect, I would say expect to meet people that share a very niche hobby with you. I recently got my friend into this hobby and he isn't a big people person but he loved his first meet and cant wait to go to the next one.


----------



## jjnist

inspiredtolive said:


> I'm a bit too intimated to go. I only started this hobby for about a year or two and this would be my first meet-up. I don't even know what to even expect.


 

 I'm fairly new too, but nobody is going to look down on you for it. This is a great opportunity to try new audio gear you may have never heard before (or may never hear again). 
  
 I haven't been to a head-fi meet before, can I bring a backpack with a pair or headphones or two? I would usually just go to check out gear I haven't heard before but I am wondering if I will be able to try my headphones on some amps I've been looking into (and I doubt anyone will bring the headphones I would be bringing).


----------



## shiorisekine

jjnist said:


> I'm fairly new too, but nobody is going to look down on you for it. This is a great opportunity to try new audio gear you may have never heard before (or may never hear again).
> 
> I haven't been to a head-fi meet before, can I bring a backpack with a pair or headphones or two? I would usually just go to check out gear I haven't heard before but I am wondering if I will be able to try my headphones on some amps I've been looking into (and I doubt anyone will bring the headphones I would be bringing).




Yeah, I would say its encouraged to bring your own headphones to try on amps that way you have a reference point and you will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## aamefford

jjnist said:


> I'm fairly new too, but nobody is going to look down on you for it. This is a great opportunity to try new audio gear you may have never heard before (or may never hear again).
> 
> I haven't been to a head-fi meet before, can I bring a backpack with a pair or headphones or two? I would usually just go to check out gear I haven't heard before but I am wondering if I will be able to try my headphones on some amps I've been looking into (and I doubt anyone will bring the headphones I would be bringing).







shiorisekine said:


> Yeah, I would say its encouraged to bring your own headphones to try on amps that way you have a reference point and you will be able to tell the difference.



Definitely this. I do this at most meets. I'm planning to bring a rig this time, but that could change to headphones, mojo and an iPhone. It is nice to have headphones you know well when you try other amps and such. In general, ask before you plug in, and turn down the volume before plugging in and unplugging.


----------



## DecentLevi

Well now that we're gettin' in full swing with meet plans, here's two questions I think many of us would want to know
  
 * Will the member rigs and exhibitors be mixed, or in a separate room?
  
 * Will there be any catering?
  
 Thanks if you can let us know @third_eye...


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 30 days till I can check-in...


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Well now that we're gettin' in full swing with meet plans, here's two questions I think many of us would want to know
> 
> * Will the member rigs and exhibitors be mixed, or in a separate room?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep! The meet will be held in the common area of the office that can accommodate about 15 tables, as well as another 10 separate meeting/conference rooms of various sizes. Member rigs and exhibitors will be mixed although due to the smaller size of the some of the meeting rooms, some of them may be exhibitor only. Either way, this meet will have a similar feel to last year's meet at Wikia, although on a somewhat larger scale. There is still some space left for member rigs so please send me a PM if you need the space!


----------



## third_eye

*Volunteers*
 We need a few more volunteers for the meet to help out especially in the morning. If you would like to volunteer for part of the event please let me know via PM. It's a lot of fun and a great way to meet people, entrance to the meet is also free.


----------



## third_eye

Astell+Kern, Hifiman, Sennheiser, and Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi

third_eye said:


> Astell+Kern, Hifiman, Sennheiser, and Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
 OMG sounds like this is going to be a legendary meet now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For those that are considering help with setup, what time is recommended - 9am possibly?
  
 I wonder if @warrenpchi can swing a deal to bring any of those new semi-portable Focal headphones to the show also?


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> OMG sounds like this is going to be a legendary meet now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, setup is scheduled to begin from 8:30am........so anytime after that will be fine. As we get a little closer I'll be providing more details on the logistics. I think we'll be able to arrange for the new Focal headphones to be at the meet too.


----------



## jjnist

third_eye said:


> Astell+Kern, Hifiman, Sennheiser, and Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


 

 Whoa. This is going to be great!


----------



## third_eye

jjnist said:


> Whoa. This is going to be great!


 
  
 Yes, yes it is!!


----------



## warrenpchi

decentlevi said:


> I wonder if @warrenpchi can swing a deal to bring any of those new semi-portable Focal headphones to the show also?


 
  
 Already have!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll announce details shortly.


----------



## Socratease

*Eventbrite *says "Sales Ended".  Did I miss the window already?


----------



## third_eye

socratease said:


> *Eventbrite *says "Sales Ended".  Did I miss the window already?


 
  
 The link has been fixed and is now working again!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, I've been asked by a couple of manufacturers if anyone local would be willing to help them man their tables at the SF meet. If interested, *please PM me directly *and I can provide more details. Thanks!


----------



## DecentLevi

Hey guys, just for general reference here's some photos from last year's bay area Meet impressions thread at Wikia - although this years' is more of an official meet so I'm not sure how much different the atmosphere may be compared to last year
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 And here is @Bill-P, to whom of which we owe thanks for this whole Head-Fi + Wikia
 relationship from the first meet he set up there last year (correct me if I'm wrong)

  
 And here's @third_eye (correct me if I'm wrong), to whom we owe thanks for this year's event

  
 And watch out for the Warrenator  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 And big ups to our esteemed IEM guy @moedawg140

  


ham sandwich said:


> ... You guys in California get spoiled by what shows up at your meets.
> Congratulations on a successful meet.


 
  


xero1 said:


> That's just how we roll.....   JK!


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Hey guys, just for general reference here's some photos from last year's bay area Meet impressions thread at Wikia - although this years' is more of an official meet so I'm not sure how much different the atmosphere may be compared to last year


 
  
 Thanks so much for posting these! The atmosphere should be very similar.....we'll just be using more meeting/conference rooms in addition to the space that was used last year.


----------



## DecentLevi

I would like to come in around 8:30 to help set up. But I don't have a car and am bringing a heavy setup. Cam somebody please give me a ride from San Jose? 
 Please send me a PM if you can, thanks!


----------



## Logistics

I shall be in attendance! Spell my name, correctly this time... pleeease!


----------



## stjj89

I plan to attend. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## TraneTime

Tickets bought and counting the days!


----------



## n3rdling

I'll be making the trip up, please put me down for a table as well.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 25 days till I can check-in. ..


----------



## third_eye

Focal added to exhibitor list......the Elear and Utopia will be on hand to audition at the meet!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

90% sure I can attend, when do online ticket sales end?


----------



## third_eye

n3rdling said:


> I'll be making the trip up, please put me down for a table as well.


 
  
 Got you down!
  
  


bearfnf said:


> Delta says 25 days till I can check-in. ..


 
  
 Wow, we're getting close!
  
  


bosiemoncrieff said:


> 90% sure I can attend, when do online ticket sales end?


 
  
 Online ticket sales will end on Tuesday, July 12. We expect to sell out of our available tickets so I would encourage everyone planning to attend to get their tickets now. In the event that someone purchases an online ticket and cannot attend, we will be able to provide a refund.


----------



## third_eye

Here is the current member table assignments, if you need space please PM me.
  
*Table Assignments*
  
 third_eye *(1)*
 Decent Levi *(1)*
 velvetx *(1)*
 aamefford *(0.5)*
 Zashoomin *(0.5)*
 JustinBieber *(0.5)*
 greenwiki *(0.5)*
 husafreak *(0.5)*
 Socratease *(0.5)*
 n3rdling *(1)*


----------



## Mediahound

third_eye said:


> Online ticket sales will end on Tuesday, July 12. We expect to sell out of our available tickets so I would encourage everyone planning to attend to get their tickets now. In the event that someone purchases an online ticket and cannot attend, we will be able to provide a refund.


 

 Does this mean no tickets will be sold at the door on the day of the event?


----------



## third_eye

mediahound said:


> Does this mean no tickets will be sold at the door on the day of the event?


 
  
 It depends on whether there are remaining tickets left available, the event is capped at 150 tickets. Since we are pre-printing all badges, we're closing online sales of tickets by EOD on Tuesday, July 12. I'll keep the thread updated if some tickets are left available for purchase at the door.


----------



## shane55

third_eye said:


> Focal added to exhibitor list......the Elear and Utopia will be on hand to audition at the meet!


 
  
 Well... I was definitely going to show up.
 Now I'm absolutely going to show up...


----------



## husafreak

Thanks for pointing out that tickets are limited, it would be a drag to show up with a table reserved and not get in! LOL, I'm good now though.


----------



## Skyfall

I'll surely be there.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Bought a ticket


----------



## third_eye

Less than 4 weeks to go!!


----------



## DecentLevi

Myself and others would be very interested to know: Would Eddie Current be able to make it? Or at least somebody with a Zana Deux amp? Thanks


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Should we expect the Orpheus successor or Shangri-La?


----------



## third_eye

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Should we expect the Orpheus successor or Shangri-La?


 
  
 No on the Orpheus, maybe on the Shangri-La. The new Focal Utopia and Elear however, are a definite yes.


----------



## third_eye

Here is the current member table list.......we still have space left and would like to see more member rigs at this meet! 
  
*Table Assignments*
  
 third_eye *(1)*
 Decent Levi *(1)*
 velvetx *(1)*
 aamefford/jazzfan *(0.5)*
 Zashoomin *(0.5)*
 JustinBieber *(0.5)*
 greenwiki *(0.5)*
 husafreak *(0.5)*
 Socratease *(0.5)*
 n3rdling *(1)*
 Currawong *(0.5)*


----------



## jw111

jw111


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

I guess I could bring my Bifrost ('twill be a multi frost as of later this week), Mjolnir 2, HE-6 and HD800, but it just seems so ordinary I wonder why should I bother?


----------



## third_eye

Taction Technology added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

jw111 said:


> jw111


 
  
 John, you coming up?


----------



## ibzrg1570

Long time lurker (this is actually my first post on Head-Fi) but I've been wanting to attend a meet for a while now to try out new gear and meet other audiophiles. Looking forward to the event!


----------



## third_eye

ibzrg1570 said:


> Long time lurker (this is actually my first post on Head-Fi) but I've been wanting to attend a meet for a while now to try out new gear and meet other audiophiles. Looking forward to the event!


 
  
 Wow, excellent! This will be a great first event to attend. Please stop by and say hi!


----------



## hselburn

Got my ticket! I hope I can make it! I don't want to ask for a refund. I want to go!!


----------



## ibzrg1570

third_eye said:


> Wow, excellent! This will be a great first event to attend. Please stop by and say hi!




Got my ticket! Should I bring my own HD800S to audition/compare with, or do you think it's popular enough that many tables will already have one?


----------



## warrenpchi

ibzrg1570 said:


> Got my ticket! Should I bring my own HD800S to audition/compare with, or do you think it's popular enough that many tables will already have one?


 
  
 Yes, definitely!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's more than a reasonable chance that whichever HD 800S is there would be different from yours, in terms of burn-in, pad resilency, etc. so it may sound different from yours.


----------



## greenkiwi

Should we send you our names to go along with email address used in EventBrite at some point?


----------



## mosesed96

I will be there with my wife.


----------



## MudPhud31

Planning on coming if work does not intervene. I will bring my Dharma D1000's.


----------



## third_eye

greenkiwi said:


> Should we send you our names to go along with email address used in EventBrite at some point?


 
  
 Yes! If you have purchased a ticket on Eventbrite and would like to have your head-fi name on your name badge, please send me an email to: ethan@canjam.org along with your full name and Head-Fi name.


----------



## lindrone

Tickets purchased, look forward to seeing all the interesting gear.


----------



## CEE TEE

n3rdling said:


> I'll be making the trip up, please put me down for a table as well.


 

 Right on. See you soon!


----------



## Zashoomin

warrenpchi said:


> @Zashoomin, are you sure you don't need a full table?


 
 Um I am thinking about it.  Ya i guess I'll take a full table.  Need to hurry up and get my new gear working in time for the show


----------



## third_eye

zashoomin said:


> Um I am thinking about it.  Ya i guess I'll take a full table.  Need to hurry up and get my new gear working in time for the show


 
  
 Got you down for a full table!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Is anyone bringing a WA5? I just emailed Woo Audio and they told me "Due to space constraints, we will not have WA5 on hand at the S.F."
  
 But I really want to try one.
  
 EDIT: Anyone with a K1000?


----------



## Skyfall

I was wondering if anyone is flying from Burbank Airport. My flight is at 8 am.


----------



## ibzrg1570

warrenpchi said:


> Yes, definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Alright, I'll plan to bring my own headphones.
  
 Last couple questions:
  
 1. Is there a procedure for bringing our own music to demo gear with if we don't own a DAP? I'd rather use music I'm familiar with and enjoy. I've got a playlist on Google Play and I'm planning to load it onto a flash drive as well in case Internet isn't available, not sure if there's anything else I can do to make it low hassle short of forcing myself to listen to Hotel California on repeat.
  
 2. Generally, how much time do we have to demo a single setup before it becomes a problem for other meet attendees? I don't want to be that guy, so I'm going to try to consolidate my demo playlist as much as possible and arrive early.


----------



## vipervick

Never fails. Every meet is when I'm on night shift.....


----------



## Netforce

ibzrg1570 said:


> Alright, I'll plan to bring my own headphones.
> 
> Last couple questions:
> 
> ...


 
 1. Generally a trend I have been seeing is a lot of vendors have been using tidal so could always search for tracks you would like to listen to without having to load your flash drive. But more or less everyone should be fine with you just plugging in your flash drive if you ask. I have my dap I bring and I sometimes take out my microsd card and put it in another dap/laptop so I can listen to my own music of course with permission.
  
 2. I try to take a few minutes but adjust if possibly there is a big number of folks behind me wanting also to listen. Sometimes I listen for a little bit and then take off the headphone to offer to others in line while I talk to the person behind the table about it. Other times maybe the table is a bit empty and I take a bit of extra time. The community is why I stick around personally and then the audio is second, so I like to talk lol!


----------



## ibzrg1570

netforce said:


> The community is why I stick around personally and then the audio is second, so I like to talk lol!




This is going to be my first time auditioning high end gear that I haven't already bought myself, so there's a lot I haven't tried before. Ideally I'll be able to form an opinion on as much stuff as possible to help with future purchase decisions, but I agree that building a community is important too. I'm planning to take my time going around to maximize my socializing. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Netforce

ibzrg1570 said:


> This is going to be my first time auditioning high end gear that I haven't already bought myself, so there's a lot I haven't tried before. Ideally I'll be able to form an opinion on as much stuff as possible to help with future purchase decisions, but I agree that building a community is important too. I'm planning to take my time going around to maximize my socializing. Thanks for the tips!


 
 Awesome, hope you enjoy your first event to try the high end stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Been going to headphone events for around 3 years now and time just flies for me.


----------



## Stillhart

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Is anyone bringing a WA5? I just emailed Woo Audio and they told me "Due to space constraints, we will not have WA5 on hand at the S.F."
> 
> But I really want to try one.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone with a K1000?


 
  
@mrspeakers usually brings a WA-5 to Canjams.  Not sure if he's attending SF meet or bringing the WA-5 if he is, but maybe...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Is anyone bringing a WA5? I just emailed Woo Audio and they told me "Due to space constraints, we will not have WA5 on hand at the S.F."
> 
> But I really want to try one.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone with a K1000?


 
  
 AudioVisionSF on California Street + Polk has WA5-LE on display. They are also Abyss AB-1266 dealer so you can hear the amp on a power hungry hp. Please reach out to Antonio at AVSF to schedule an audition. 
  
 p.s. they also have the WA234 MONO breaking-in for an event on 7/14.


----------



## bearFNF

vipervick said:


> Never fails. Every meet is when I'm on night shift.....



Sleep is over rated. 

Delta says 20 days till I can check-in.


----------



## mrspeakers

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Is anyone bringing a WA5? I just emailed Woo Audio and they told me "Due to space constraints, we will not have WA5 on hand at the S.F."
> 
> But I really want to try one.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone with a K1000?


 

 Yes, we'll have our WA5 tricked out with RCA rectifiers, Royal Princess 300Bs, and probably some neat 7N7 total bottles for the gain stage.
  
 Our preliminary gear list is pretty big.  We may have to par it down a few systems as we'll only have two tables and I don't think we'll be able to cram it all in...
  
 Conventional:
 WA5
 Cavalli Liquid Crimson
 Schiit Mjolnir 2 w MiniWatt tubes
 AmsandSound
 Linear Tube MicroZOTL
  
 Stats:
 Blue Hawaii with Siemens EL34 tubes
  
 DACs:
 Schiit Yggy
 Schiit GMB
 Auralic Vega


----------



## third_eye

Audio Vision S.F./Technics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## shane55

third_eye said:


> Audio Vision S.F./Technics added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Well... I was absolutely going to show up.
 Now I'm most certainly going to show up...


----------



## greenkiwi

mrspeakers said:


> Yes, we'll have our WA5 tricked out with RCA rectifiers, Royal Princess 300Bs, and probably some neat 7N7 total bottles for the gain stage.
> 
> Our preliminary gear list is pretty big.  We may have to par it down a few systems as we'll only have two tables and I don't think we'll be able to cram it all in...
> 
> ...


 
 I'm very excited!!!!
  
 I'm happy to donate some of my space....  this gear all looks nice.


----------



## greenkiwi

netforce said:


> 1. Generally a trend I have been seeing is a lot of vendors have been using tidal so could always search for tracks you would like to listen to without having to load your flash drive. But more or less everyone should be fine with you just plugging in your flash drive if you ask. I have my dap I bring and I sometimes take out my microsd card and put it in another dap/laptop so I can listen to my own music of course with permission.
> 
> 2. I try to take a few minutes but adjust if possibly there is a big number of folks behind me wanting also to listen. Sometimes I listen for a little bit and then take off the headphone to offer to others in line while I talk to the person behind the table about it. Other times maybe the table is a bit empty and I take a bit of extra time. The community is why I stick around personally and then the audio is second, so I like to talk lol!


 
 It of course goes w/o saying, always ask gear owners before disconnecting/connecting anything.


----------



## third_eye

shane55 said:


> Well... I was absolutely going to show up.
> Now I'm most certainly going to show up...


 
  
 Nice! Just a heads up for those around town on Thursday, July 14 from, 7:30pm-10pm check out this event happening at AVSF:
  
*AudioVision San Francisco** presents* “*A West Coast Premeir of Devialet’s New Reference Expert and Phantom Series ”*. An evening event focusing *on the latest and greatest in Devialet’s soon to be announced new Reference Electronics and Phantom all in one loudspeakers.* *RSVP: info@audiovisionsf.com* or *(415) 614-1118  *AudioVision SF, 1628 California Street, San Francisco, CA 94109. for the latest up to date info check *www.audiovisionsf.com*.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

third_eye said:


> Nice! Just a heads up for those around town on Thursday, July 14 from, 7:30pm-10pm check out this event happening at AVSF:
> 
> *AudioVision San Francisco** presents* “*A West Coast Premeir of Devialet’s New Reference Expert and Phantom Series ”*. An evening event focusing *on the latest and greatest in Devialet’s soon to be announced new Reference Electronics and Phantom all in one loudspeakers.* *RSVP: info@audiovisionsf.com* or *(415) 614-1118  *AudioVision SF, 1628 California Street, San Francisco, CA 94109. for the latest up to date info check *www.audiovisionsf.com*.


 
  
 Thanks for sharing this Ethan. Jack Wu and I will be at the event to showcase WA234 MONO + Abyss with Superconductor bad ass cable. Dan (MrSepeakers) will also be at the event with the new ETHER-E electrostatic headphone. The guys at AVSF are really cool cats and it'll be a fun night.


----------



## mikoss

Wish I could join all of you and bring my Zana Deux. Unfortunately I've been tied up with some mods of my own... looking forward to impressions of the new Devianet if anyone makes the other event as well.


----------



## kita

Just got a ticket! Long time lurker here but never got a chance to make it out to a meet. Looking forward to it!


----------



## third_eye

*Volunteers*
 Guys, we're looking for a few volunteers to help exhibitors and members with the unloading of their gear from 8am-10am on Saturday morning. If interested, please PM me......also, if you are a volunteer there is no need to buy a meet ticket (if you have already purchased one, we can issue a refund). Thanks!


----------



## velvetx

third_eye said:


> *Volunteers*
> Guys, we're looking for a few volunteers to help exhibitors and members with the unloading of their gear from 8am-10am on Saturday morning. If interested, please PM me......also, if you are a volunteer there is no need to buy a meet ticket (if you have already purchased one, we can issue a refund). Thanks!


 
  
 Put me down.  I'll help in the AM.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> *Volunteers*
> Guys, we're looking for a few volunteers to help exhibitors and members with the unloading of their gear from 8am-10am on Saturday morning. If interested, please PM me......also, if you are a volunteer there is no need to buy a meet ticket (if you have already purchased one, we can issue a refund). Thanks!


 

 I'm in. Ethan. I'm staying (if I'm right) the same place you guys are so just give me a time and I'll meet up to help!


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> I'm in. Ethan. I'm staying (if I'm right) the same place you guys are so just give me a time and I'll meet up to help!


 
  
 Yep, thanks! I think many of us are at the Courtyard Marriott on 2nd St.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Yep, thanks! I think many of us are at the Courtyard Marriott on 2nd St.


 

 Yeah I have a room booked. Warren told me.


----------



## third_eye

Apogee added to exhibitor list!


----------



## chuckwheat

Is there still space available? I'd love to go. I can bring my hd650s, schiit magni 2u and modi 2u, bottlehead crack and speedball, and a headphone stand I made :3.


----------



## DecentLevi

Chuck, personally I would recommend you come just to enjoy the show and the unreal gear that will already be present

 Ticket update was here


----------



## jazzfan

third_eye said:


> No on the Orpheus, maybe on the Shangri-La. The new Focal Utopia and Elear however, are a definite yes.


 
  
 Awesome! Can't wait to hear how the new state of the art Focal Utopia ($4K) perform.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello Folks I'm posting this here because I couldn't find anywhere else to turn.
  
 My Elise amp is exhibiting a sort of pulsating white noise sound in the left channel and believe me, I have tried everything short of opening it up (swapping cables, tubes, cleaning with air, electrical oil, etc.). The manufacturer is all the way in Poland and it's a bit of a heavyweight amp, so it's really not feasible to ship it both ways before the meet - plus the manufacturer hasn't responded yet. I really need this fixed so I can present it properly at its' first ever meet appearance this July 16th, and I don't have much if any budget to fix this.
  
 I'm banking on that hopefully one of you knows someone who has a sort of workshop where we can troubleshoot this thing together. A knowledgeable source (though overseas), has told me it's likely a faulty capacitor or resister leading to the headphone out so it may be a simple fix. So that would be super helpful if someone would please contact me if you have any leads of someone who can help. THANKS!


----------



## moedawg140

Hope you get your Elise sorted out, @DecentLevi!


----------



## Packdemon

DecentLevi

Faulty capacitors will be easier to see than faulty resistors. It'd be easy enough to try to open it up and check. Generally, capacitors are cylindrical in shape, and you'll know if they are bad based on if they have blown out of shape (likely due to heat) and liquid could be leaking out of the top where the insulation likely had ruptured. There are ways to tell if a resistor is bad as well, but just check inside for the capacitors for now. When the manufacturer gets back to you, let them know which part is faulty so they can let you know know the specifications (different current ratings) for that part(s) to be replaced. If you need any help for where to buy capacitors/resistors, then feel free message me. Since you are a friend I wouldn't mind helping you with soldering them in either. I hope all goes well, and that we'll get a chance to try your Elise again at the meet.


----------



## DecentLevi

Thanks partner  In fact there were no explosions and it didn't seem to overheat, so I'm still speculating. I kept this 'on the DL' from the Elise thread so they won't attribute this to my recent tube combo creation (which I'm sure wasn't the cause). Man I'll tell ya though with this new setup on the Elise, I've been having by far and wide the best home-audio experience of my life - in a word, I chose "*transcendental*"!!! It still usable but really needs a fix. I could open it up once I find the right size screwdriver. This $699 OTL tube amp pushes well into summit-fi territory and I really think a lot of you would like it. But I have limited resources and am still hoping someone will offer a hand on this, thanks!


----------



## lukeap69

decentlevi said:


> Thanks partner  In fact there were no explosions and it didn't seem to overheat, so I'm still speculating. I kept this 'on the DL' from the Elise thread so they won't attribute this to my recent tube combo creation (which I'm sure wasn't the cause). Man I'll tell ya though with this new setup on the Elise, I've been having by far and wide the best home-audio experience of my life - in a word, I chose "*transcendental*"!!! It still usable but really needs a fix. I could open it up once I find the right size screwdriver. This $699 OTL tube amp pushes well into summit-fi territory and I really think a lot of you would like it. But I have limited resources and am still hoping someone will offer a hand on this, thanks!


 
  
 Maybe @2359glenn can help?


----------



## geetarman49

decentlevi said:


> Thanks partner  In fact there were no explosions and it didn't seem to overheat, so I'm still speculating. I kept this 'on the DL' from the Elise thread so they won't attribute this to my recent tube combo creation (which I'm sure wasn't the cause). Man I'll tell ya though with this new setup on the Elise, I've been having by far and wide the best home-audio experience of my life - in a word, I chose "*transcendental*"!!! It still usable but really needs a fix. I could open it up once I find the right size screwdriver. This $699 OTL tube amp pushes well into summit-fi territory and I really think a lot of you would like it. But I have limited resources and am still hoping someone will offer a hand on this, thanks!


 

 DL, you have PM.


----------



## chuckwheat

I can pay $20 at the door. Am I still registered for this?


----------



## soundmanmike

i'll be there, and bringing someone too!


----------



## Furiousipaduser

Is noble audio still coming?


----------



## Socratease

> I'm banking on that hopefully one of you knows someone who has a sort of workshop where we can troubleshoot this thing together.


 
 I don't suppose you have a schematic?


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 15 days till I can check-in.


----------



## third_eye

furiousipaduser said:


> Is noble audio still coming?


 
  
 Unfortunately not, due to a last minute schedule conflict.


----------



## RiddleyWalker

decentlevi said:


> My Elise amp is exhibiting a sort of pulsating white noise sound in the left channel and believe me, I have tried everything short of opening it up (swapping cables, tubes, cleaning with air, electrical oil, etc.).
> 
> [...]
> 
> I kept this 'on the DL' from the Elise thread so they won't attribute this to my recent tube combo creation (which I'm sure wasn't the cause).


 
  

  
 Good God, man.
  
 Now I understand why we don't hear about more problems resulting from """"adventurous"""" tube rolling in the Elise thread - I think people are too embarrassed to post when their experiments go awry.


----------



## third_eye

THX added to exhibitor list, they will be bringing measurement gear along!


----------



## DecentLevi

Well @RiddleyWalker and @velvetx I guess I can't blame ya, because almost everybody else who saw my tube rolling photo also assumed the same thing, including those with experience.
  
 However many of the enlightened hobbyists happen to know some general things namely about not judging a book by it's cover nor making unsubstantiated assumptions without any basis of proof / communication with the individual involved, and even that this audiophile hobby is shrouded with mysterious 'grey areas' where things are not always as they seem or would be expected.
  
 In my case, the fault was determined to lie somewhere between the left front tube socket and the headphone output jack (most likely a faulty solder joint or potentiometer), whereas my adventurous _appearing _tube rolling was done on the rear tube sockets, however it was more of an illusion of risky configuration due to the fact that the only thing that was different on my rear tube sockets from many others with this same config. was a dual 6J5 setup in place of a single 6SN7 tube which are completely identical and compatible to each other. It was determined to be at no fault of my own and I will be getting a replacement Elise to exhibit at the show.


----------



## Howell Selburn

THX? WOO-HOO! How about Oppo? I got the day off so I'm coming! Hoping to audition Audeze again! And perhaps Pendulumic too!


----------



## Thenewguy007

decentlevi said:


> The manufacturer is all the way in Poland and it's a bit of a heavyweight amp, so it's really not feasible to ship it both ways before the meet - plus the manufacturer hasn't responded yet.


 
  
 The manufacturer should definitely have a 3rd party repair service somewhere in the U.S.


----------



## DecentLevi

thenewguy007 said:


> The manufacturer should definitely have a 3rd party repair service somewhere in the U.S.


 
 Feliks Audio has responded and they are issuing a replacement amp - so no worries on that, thanks!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

What should I expect in the way of Stax? I'm assuming there will be an SR-009, but an original Omega from the early '90s would be a rare treat.


----------



## Mediahound

Please keep us updated whether or not we can pay at the door. I can't prepay since I won't know if I'm available until the last minute.


----------



## third_eye

mediahound said:


> Please keep us updated whether or not we can pay at the door. I can't prepay since I won't know if I'm available until the last minute.


 
  
 Yes, as long as tickets are still available you will be able to pay at the door. As a reminder, this meet is capped at 150 tickets max and I'll update the thread if we are getting close to running out of tickets. Also, for those that have purchased tickets via Eventbrite, we will be pre-printing badges ahead of time so if you would like your badge to have your head-fi name on it, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Yes, as long as tickets are still available you will be able to pay at the door. As a reminder, this meet is capped at 150 tickets max and I'll update the thread if we are getting close to running out of tickets. Also, for those that have purchased tickets via Eventbrite, we will be pre-printing badges ahead of time so if you would like your badge to have your head-fi name on it, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org.




Hey Ethan please help with mine since I didnt go through Eventbrite.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Hey Ethan please help with mine since I didnt go through Eventbrite.


 
  
 Yeah, I got you covered already!


----------



## majid

Just found out about the event (from Massdrop, of all places), and signed up. It's been 7 years since my last meet.
  
 The venue is 2 blocks from my office and I would be remiss not to mention the parking lot under the highway on-ramp to the Bay Bridge (bounded by 2nd and 3rd St, Perry and Stillman), with entrances on 2nd St @ Stillman, Hawthorne @ Harrison (chained off to cars on weekends but accessible to pedestrians). It's usually mostly empty on Saturdays, has huge capacity and is much closer than some of the other options mentioned.
  
 If you are planning on visiting for less than 2 hours, there is free street parking on Stillman between 3rd and 2nd a block away.
  
 I'll be bringing my Onkyo DP-X1 and my HD800 or HD650. Possibly a HeadAmp Pico with DAC.


----------



## devans416

Just snagged a ticket! Coming from Livermore if anyone needs a ride east to west. My 2nd meet after the terrific San Jose gathering that @DecentLevi organized. Looking forward to this! Cheers!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 10 days till I can check-in. ..  

Getting real close now.


----------



## serpsentience

I plan to attend. Looking forward to meeting people.


----------



## mikemercer

I'm IN guys!!!
  
 Psyched to see Everybody back in the Bay!!


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> I'm IN guys!!!
> 
> Psyched to see Everybody back in the Bay!!


 
  
 Nice!! Let me know if you need table space....


----------



## veindoc

I'm in
 should be fun
  
 Nick


----------



## pfzar

Hello all,  
  
 THX will be at the show offering free headphone measurements with the GRAS 45CA, 711 couplers and the 43BB  couplers and an AP 585.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

We can't wait to show you this...


----------



## third_eye

pfzar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> THX will be at the show offering free headphone measurements with the GRAS 45CA, 2 711 couplers and an AP 585.


 
  


hifiguy528 said:


> We can't wait to show you this...


 
  
 Can't wait to see these!!


----------



## chuckwheat

hifiguy528 said:


> We can't wait to show you this...


 
 "What are those!!!!???"


----------



## pbear

Just bought tickets for me and my 16 year old son - this will be our second year in a row.


----------



## aertoria

I may be able to make it. Does it open Friday night??


----------



## third_eye

pbear said:


> Just bought tickets for me and my 16 year old son - this will be our second year in a row.


 
  
 Awesome, see you there!
  
  


aertoria said:


> I may be able to make it. Does it open Friday night??


 
  
 The meet hours are 10am-6pm on Saturday, the 16th.


----------



## Lurk650

@SeeSax, are you going? I find out this Thursday my schedule for the following weekend. I already have this Friday and Saturday off, so if it sticks to the same I just may go. Will probably catch Caltrain in Sunnvale or something.


----------



## SeeSax

lurk650 said:


> @SeeSax
> , are you going? I find out this Thursday my schedule for the following weekend. I already have this Friday and Saturday off, so if it sticks to the same I just may go. Will probably catch Caltrain in Sunnvale or something.




Whoa! Didn't even see this. I'll check with the wife and PM you


----------



## Lurk650

seesax said:


> Whoa! Didn't even see this. I'll check with the wife and PM you


 
 Hopefully the day before I'll get my Comcast internet installed too hahaha. This AT&T DSL is not the business.


----------



## TheJosablo

I shall be there! Bringing along a couple friends new to the hobby!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 7 days till I can check-in...


----------



## pbui44

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 7 days till I can check-in...




Have fun!


----------



## WillBright

See you guys there


----------



## Audiowood

I am coming for sure.
  
 Anyone know if Andromeda is at the show? I am looking for a universal IEM.


----------



## moedawg140

audiowood said:


> I am coming for sure.
> 
> Anyone know if Andromeda is at the show? I am looking for a universal IEM.


 
  
 If I will be there, I'll bring my Andromeda (and other products) for anyone to listen to.


----------



## Audiowood

Thanks Moe, I hope to see you there. 
  
 How do you like it as compared to SE846? Upgrade ?


----------



## moedawg140

audiowood said:


> Thanks Moe, I hope to see you there.
> 
> How do you like it as compared to SE846? Upgrade ?


 
  
 Definitely differences sonically between the two.  An upgrade in most facets, but the SE846 has it far ahead (to my ears) in the category of fit.  I'll have a more thorough breakdown/comparison between the two in an upcoming Andromeda review.  Be on the lookout!


----------



## Audiowood

moedawg140 said:


> Definitely differences sonically between the two.  An upgrade in most facets, but the SE846 has it far ahead (to my ears) in the category of fit.  I'll have a more thorough breakdown/comparison between the two in an upcoming Andromeda review.  Be on the lookout!


 
 Thanks again.. Looking forward for your review.


----------



## moedawg140

audiowood said:


> Thanks again.. Looking forward for your review.


 
  
 No worries at all - hope to see you there!


----------



## bcschmerker4

*Can't make it, hard schedule conflict:*  I've an emergency appointment in the City the day of the event, concerning a court case.


----------



## DecentLevi

So, word is they'll be penalizing anybody who chooses to attend the Cosplay Festival instead of the Head-Fi meet: a downgrade of their audio files to lossy format 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 LOL
  
 Now on a serious note, I'm still really in need of a carpool. If anybody is driving from the south bay or anywhere further south such as Santa Cruz or even L.A. area, I'm on the way up to San Francisco. I'll need to arrive by about 8am so I can help with setup, and that's the other reason I need a lift - my rig is too fragile / heavy for transit. Thanks if anyone would send me a PM about that.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 5 days till I can check-in. .. 

Time to start thinking about what I will be bringing with.


----------



## aamefford

Finally picked up my ticket. 

I'm going to travel light and bring an iPhone + Mojo + Ether C's. 

I don't plan to bring my Liquid Crimson or Dac-19 10th at this point. I plan to park in Valejo and take the Ferry into the city and walk or cab/uber from there, so definitely the backpack rig.


----------



## greenkiwi

DoH!  My LHLabs Geek Pulse Infinity's display stopped working.  Hoping to hear back from them, but it's looking unlikely to be something solvable before the meet


----------



## Logistics

Ticket purchased!  XD  YASE!  Can't wait to be there!
  
 Matthew


----------



## jazzfan

aamefford said:


> Finally picked up my ticket.
> 
> I'm going to travel light and bring an iPhone + Mojo + Ether C's.
> 
> I don't plan to bring my Liquid Crimson or Dac-19 10th at this point. I plan to park in Valejo and take the Ferry into the city and walk or cab/uber from there, so definitely the backpack rig.


 
  
 I'm glad you got your ticket! Since we'll be sharing a table, I'll finally get to hear your Ether C. I'm going light as well - iPhone or SB Touch --> Mojo or iFi micro iDSD --> Alpha Prime.
  
 See you there.


----------



## aamefford

jazzfan said:


> I'm glad you got your ticket! Since we'll be sharing a table, I'll finally get to hear your Ether C. I'm going light as well - iPhone or SB Touch --> Mojo or iFi micro iDSD --> Alpha Prime.
> 
> See you there.


 
If you bring your iDSD we can have a mini ifi-chord shootout.


----------



## Mediahound

Ticket bought. 
  
 I'll have my little Chord Mojo with me along with adapters for any headphone connection in case anyone wants to hear it with their headphones.


----------



## Skyfall

I would love to take a listen to some portables like Mojo, Ifi, soundaware Esther M1 analog and Pro, Opus 1,Calyx M and other DAPs.

I also have an amazing portable stacks; Aune M2S and two portable amps if anyone is interested to hear. Just bring your own SD card.

Thanks


----------



## Currawong

I'm trying to decide what DAPs to bring. So far probably the AK380, X7 and Soundaware M1 Analog.  I could also bring the Calyx M, X5II and L&P L3 if there is interest.
  
 It's definitely a good idea to bring your own micro SD card with FLAC files on it of music you like.  DSD as well if you're a fan of that.


----------



## Skyfall

currawong said:


> I'm trying to decide what DAPs to bring. So far probably the AK380, X7 and Soundaware M1 Analog.  I could also bring the Calyx M, X5II and L&P L3 if there is interest.
> 
> It's definitely a good idea to bring your own micro SD card with FLAC files on it of music you like.  DSD as well if you're a fan of that.


 
  
 Most definitely the Soundaware, Calyx M and AK380 if you don't mind. Thanks.


mediahound said:


> Ticket bought.
> 
> I'll have my little Chord Mojo with me along with adapters for any headphone connection in case anyone wants to hear it with their headphones.


 
  
 Yeah this too.


----------



## Kyyul

Turns out I can make it! I'll be there.


----------



## Lurk650

Seesax, I gotta work this day so I can't make it. Oh well. Maybe next year


----------



## pervysage

Does Woo have a new amp coming out? They just posted this to Twitter:



https://twitter.com/WooAudio/status/752279435479437312


----------



## WooAudio

WA22 Special Edition (WA22-SE) will be our new flagship fully balanced tube amplifier for dynamic headphones. Estimated release date is in the beginning of 2017, price to be determined. The San Fransico head-fi meet premiere is a prototype. We will finalize the specification in about two months.


 


In the center of the picture, it is the WA22-SE sitting between a WA5-LE and WDS-1 / WTP-1. The amplifier unit (top) is stacking on the power supply (bottom). It is designed to power a wide range of headphones to a new level exceeding the performance of WA-5LE.


 


We can't wait to show you.


----------



## Khragon

Can you please rotate the 4-pin XLR output, it's mounted up-side-down


----------



## WooAudio

That was fixed. The snapshot in the social post was a prototype #1. We completed prototype #2 just in time for the meet.


----------



## DecentLevi

So what's the dealio for the pre-party? I've heard of it but know no details.


----------



## pervysage

wooaudio said:


> WA22 Special Edition (WA22-SE) will be our new flagship fully balanced tube amplifier for electrodynamic headphones. Estimated release date is in the beginning of 2017, price to be determined. The San Fransico head-fi meet premiere is a prototype. We will finalize the specification in about two months.
> 
> In the center of the picture, it is the WA22-SE sitting between a WA5-LE and WDS-1 / WTP-1. The amplifier unit (top) is stacking on the power supply (bottom). It is designed to power a wide range of headphones to a new level exceeding the performance of WA-5LE.
> 
> We can't wait to show you.




Any chance this bad boy will drive speakers as well? Curious about that "Function" knob.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Will there be a K1000 at the meet? I realllllllllly want to hear one, and if this new Woo amp pairs well with it, I might need to get both of them...
  
 Also, will Sennheiser's new XKCD-550, or whatever letters they're using, going to be at the meet? I want to see if I have reason to give up my functional but lo-fi bose.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

decentlevi said:


> So what's the dealio for the pre-party? I've heard of it but know no details.


 
  
 it's a gathering to chat, eat snacks, and drink beer. No gear.
  
 Quote:


bosiemoncrieff said:


> Will there be a K1000 at the meet? I realllllllllly want to hear one, and if this new Woo amp pairs well with it, I might need to get both of them...
> 
> Also, will Sennheiser's new XKCD-550, or whatever letters they're using, going to be at the meet? I want to see if I have reason to give up my functional but lo-fi bose.


 
  
 We will have WA22-SE driving Abyss AB-1266.


----------



## ejong7

hifiguy528 said:


> it's a gathering to chat, eat snacks, and drink beer. No gear.


 
  
 Yeah I thought the idea was everyone bring at least a six pack with chips?


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we're getting really close to selling out of available tickets, if you have not already purchased a ticket head over to Eventbrite Registration page here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/the-official-san-francisco-head-fi-meet-tickets-25103048895
  
 As a reminder, space is limited and we do expect to sell out of available tickets for this event. Look forward to seeing everyone next weekend!!


----------



## bearFNF

^^^On that note...

Delta says 2 days till I can check-in...


----------



## thatguyuphigh

I am going to be there.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Here's another quick pic before we pack the amp up for FedEx. We can't wait for you to hear it!


----------



## Audiowood

I am going light as well.. Gonna have HIFIMAN ED. X (HEX) with Iphone. Hoping to hear Camp fire products. Maybe try MOJO as well. everywhere I look is Mojo... gotta try it.


----------



## aamefford

ejong7 said:


> Yeah I thought the idea was everyone bring at least a six pack with chips?



This is the 8 AM pre game warm up? Ufda!


----------



## third_eye

audiowood said:


> I am going light as well.. Gonna have HIFIMAN ED. X (HEX) with Iphone. Hoping to hear Camp fire products. Maybe try MOJO as well. everywhere I look is Mojo... gotta try it.


 
  
 I will have the Campfire Andromeda with me so if anyone would like to hear it, please let me know!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> I will have the Campfire Andromeda with me so if anyone would like to hear it, please let me know!




You've got one now...uber beast, congrats! You must have really liked mine when you listened to it! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Audiowood

third_eye said:


> I will have the Campfire Andromeda with me so if anyone would like to hear it, please let me know!


 
  
 Yes I would love to listen to it, I will look for you sir and thank you for the offer. Some people say its the best out there.. Want to give a listen and decide. Looking to replace my Se846. Let see if this surpass the K10 CIEM.


----------



## TMoney

If it is not too late I am in.
  
 I would also like to request a table.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## third_eye

tmoney said:


> If it is not too late I am in.
> 
> I would also like to request a table.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## soundmanmike

hey ethan, i will be going +1.!!! see ya then!


----------



## third_eye

soundmanmike said:


> hey ethan, i will be going +1.!!! see ya then!


 
  
 Cool, see you this weekend!!


----------



## jazzfan

Attention all SF/Bay Area Head-Fi members,
  
 My Woo Audio WA5-LE headphone amplifier had been sitting unused in storage for two years. I've finally decided to sell my black WA5-LE. I'm the original owner of this version one (v1) factory upgraded unit purchased on 03/2011. The amp includes stock tubes and retailed for $4450 including factory upgrades.
  
 I'm looking for a quick sale and asking $2225 for the package. The price is firm. At the moment, I'm only looking to sell locally within the Bay Area. Local buyers will receive free delivery within the Bay Area, or I can bring the amp to the SF meet for local pickup. Also, local buyers will receive, for FREE, six Herbie's Audio Lab Tube Dampeners with a total retail value of $287. Premium power, driver, and rectifier tubes are also available for sale separately.
  
 If there is no interest locally, the amp will be listed on the For Sale forum shortly after the meet. If you enjoy the sound of this well reviewed Woo Audio amplifier, this is your opportunity to purchase the WA5-LE sound at a fraction of current retail.
  
 If interested, send a PM to request pictures and additional information. Please, serious inquiries only.
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## hselburn

So is anyone going to have any Audeze? It would feel strange not to have any Audeze to listen to.


----------



## moedawg140

hselburn said:


> So is anyone going to have any Audeze? It would feel strange not to have any Audeze to listen to.


 
  
 Questyle Audio (@bSquared64) will, and I'm sure my good friend @mikemercer may, just may, bring his Audeze Sine with him (no pressure).


----------



## hselburn

Mike 's coming to the meet?! Woohoo!!


----------



## moedawg140

hselburn said:


> Mike 's coming to the meet?! Woohoo!!


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/806926/official-2016-sf-head-fi-meet-july-16-2016-wikia-hq/300#post_12699480


----------



## jimpx10

Will be there.


----------



## hselburn

jimpx10 said:


> Will be there.




Awesome!!!


----------



## third_eye

Who's ready???


----------



## third_eye

Sonic Studio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Mediahound

third_eye said:


> Sonic Studio added to exhibitor list!


 

 That's cool. Sorta  no-brainer for them since they're local.


----------



## Currawong

My approximate gear list, dependant on suitcase space: *Edit: *Turns out I didn't have suitcase space.
  
 HD800s with adaptor cable system to plug into anything.
Symphones Magnums (original aluminium version with latest drivers)
 ALO Andromedas
 Shozy Zeros
Sony Z7s with tape mod (if i have room to fit them).
  
 FiiO X7 with AM3
 Calyx M
 Soundaware M1 Analog
 Chord Mojo
 Chord Hugo + Schiit Wyrd (or my F-1 board USB set-up if it'll fit)
 AK380
Schiit Vali 2 with Amperex PQ (if I have room to fit it)


----------



## hselburn

Looking forward to Saturday!!


----------



## hselburn

hselburn said:


> Looking forward to Saturday!!


 I should be bringing my Pendulumic S1+, Not sure on Oppo H-2 as I'll be on Caltrain but I'd kind of like to have it as I don't see Oppo on the exhibitor list


----------



## thatguyuphigh

I have already commented that I am going but I am bringing another person with me aswell


----------



## aamefford

Just a quick sanity check - directions in the first post say Wikia is at 360 3rd St, corner of Bryant and 3rd.  Google maps puts 360 3rd St. more like corner of Harrison and 3rd.  Can someone please clarify?  I'll likely be walking from BART or the ferry building.


----------



## third_eye

aamefford said:


> Just a quick sanity check - directions in the first post say Wikia is at 360 3rd St, corner of Bryant and 3rd.  Google maps puts 360 3rd St. more like corner of Harrison and 3rd.  Can someone please clarify?  I'll likely be walking from BART or the ferry building.


 
  
 The entrance to the building is between Harrison and Folsom (closer to Harrison), I'll update the first post.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says 22hrs till I can check-in...


----------



## willsw

Audio Vision will be at the meet with a couple of MicroZOTL2s, so if you've yet to hear to our amp, it'll be there. As we can't make the meet ourselves, we're very appreciative–happy to be represented by a great store.


----------



## Netforce

On day till my drive over.... So excited!


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> On day till my drive over.... So excited!




You'll get to sleep too! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## ejong7

bearfnf said:


> Delta says 22hrs till I can check-in...


 

 Checked in.


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> Checked in.




See you there...and in about an hour!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> See you there...and in about an hour!


 
  
 Don't forget the ping pong racket!!


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Don't forget the ping pong racket!!


 

 Oh snap we really doing the ping-pong thing eh? I thought @moedawg140 was kidding.


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Don't forget the ping pong racket!!




I'm going to bring 2 so my opponents will have a pretty good racket to use as well! I'll also bring some three star orange balls and tournament regulation net!

Are you going to bring your racket?


----------



## moedawg140

ejong7 said:


> Oh snap we really doing the ping-pong thing eh? I thought @moedawg140
> was kidding.




Oh no, I was not kidding. :normal_smile :


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> I'm going to bring 2 so my opponents will have a pretty good racket to use as well! I'll also bring some three star orange balls and tournament regulation net!
> 
> Are you going to bring your racket?


 
  
 Yep! It's on!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Yep! It's on!


 
  
 I think these are the first .gifs I've ever seen from you!


----------



## joe

...I thought it was a paddle, and not a racket? Maybe I'm not up on my ping pong lingo.


----------



## moedawg140

joe said:


> ...I thought it was a paddle, and not a racket? Maybe I'm not up on my ping pong lingo.


 
  
 Either or.  You can also call it a bat, or "that thing you hit the ball with".


----------



## joe

See? Now I've met my "learn at least one thing new a day" quota.


----------



## moedawg140

joe said:


> See? Now I've met my "learn at least one thing new a day" quota.


----------



## Fidelity King

Will anyone be bringing a beyer dt990 pro? I might bring a Meze 99 classics if I'm able to compare it with the 990 pro.


----------



## third_eye

*Badges Update*
 Just a reminder that we are pre-printing all badges prior to the meet so if would like a printed badge with your head-fi username on it, please send me a PM (or email to ethan@canjam.org) by EOD today. There are still a few remaining tickets available on Eventbrite as well, so head over to reserve your space if you still do not have a ticket. 
  
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/the-official-san-francisco-head-fi-meet-tickets-25103048895
  
 Look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!


----------



## Mediahound

Is Powell St. BART station the closest? I'm planning on BART'ing in.


----------



## KG Jag

mediahound said:


> Is Powell St. BART station the closest? I'm planning on BART'ing in.


 
  
 I believe Montgomery is the closest.


----------



## mrspeakers

Official Teaser Alert:  We'll have something new to show, and it's not our electrostatic.  Watch this space!


----------



## KG Jag

third_eye said:


> *Badges Update*
> Just a reminder that we are pre-printing all badges prior to the meet so if would like a printed badge with your head-fi username on it, please send me a PM (or email to ethan@canjam.org) by EOD today. ...


 
  
 Is this message directed to those not already on the list of attendees on post #2 of this thread or to everyone?


----------



## Netforce

mrspeakers said:


> Official Teaser Alert:  We'll have something new to show, and it's not our electrostatic.  Watch this space!


 
 Oh boy a planar iem? dac? amp? dap? cable? speaker? dynamic? color? wood?
  
 Can't wait~


----------



## third_eye

kg jag said:


> Is this message directed to those not already on the list of attendees on post #2 of this thread or to everyone?


 
  
 It's directed at everyone. If you purchased a ticket on Eventbrite and want your head-fi name printed on the badge, *please send me your first and last name, *so I can associate your Eventbrite tickets with your Head-Fi handles.


----------



## KG Jag

third_eye said:


> kg jag said:
> 
> 
> > Is this message directed to those not already on the list of attendees on post #2 of this thread or to everyone?
> ...


 
  
 OK--PM sent.


----------



## Mediahound

kg jag said:


> I believe Montgomery is the closest.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## bearFNF

Packing about to commence...I will be low-crawling to the door after work tomorrow...


----------



## moedawg140

Hi all,
  
 I'm happy to be attending the meet!  If you find me, I'll have these items in tow:
  
  
*In-Ear Monitors (IEMs):*

 1MORE 1M301 Single Driver + Remote
 1MORE C1002 Capsule Dual Driver + Remote
 1MORE EO323 Dual Driver + Remote
 1MORE iBFree Bluetooth In-Ear Headphone
 1MORE Piston Classic + Remote
 1MORE Piston Pod Earbuds + Remote
 1MORE Triple Driver + Remote
 Astell&Kern Final Audio Design ICP-AT1000 + Remote
 Atomic Floyd SuperDarts Titanium + Remote
 Brainwavz Audio BLU-200 Bluetooth 4.0 aptX Earphones
 Campfire Audio Andromeda
 JLab Audio Epic Bluetooth Earbuds
 JLab Audio Epic2 Bluetooth Wireless Sport Earbuds
 Massdrop x HIFIMAN RE00
 Puro Sound Labs IEM100 + Remote
 Puro Sound Labs IEM500 + Remote
 RHA S500i + Remote
 Sennheiser Momentum In-Ear + Remote
 Shure SE530
 Shure SE846
 Torque t096z + Remote
 Ultimate Ears UE Pro Reference Remastered
  
  
*Headphones:*

 1MORE MK802 Bluetooth Over-Ear Headphone
 Cleer DJ Professional DJ Headphone + Remote
 Cleer DU High Definition Dual-Driver Headphone + Remote
 Cleer NC Noise Cancelling Headphone + Remote
 ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000
 Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00 (Modified with SMC, DHC Nucleotide V3, and E-MU Ebony Earcups)
 Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00 Ebony
 HIFIMAN HE1000 (Production Version)
 Massdrop x HIFIMAN HE350
  
  
*Digital-to-Analog Converter/Amplifiers (DAC/Amp):*

 iFi Audio Micro iCAN SE Amp
  
  
*Digital Audio Player (DAP):*

 Questyle Audio QP1R Golden (2x Micro SDXC Storage) 32GB
  
  
*Computer/Bluetooth Speakers:*

 RIVA S High Performance Mobile Speaker (Two)
  
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it!


----------



## DecentLevi

@moedawg140 would you mind if I request if you could bring a few "straight form" earphones to test out? I've had the worst luck of anyone being able to find suitable IEMs (refunded / gave away / threw away all mine), due to never being able to find a fit for my ears or sonic preference. And I mean like the bullet or tube shaped ones, moderately priced too. Thanks man!


----------



## moedawg140

decentlevi said:


> @moedawg140 would you mind if I request if you could bring a few "straight form" earphones to test out? I've had the worst luck of anyone being able to find suitable IEMs (refunded / gave away / threw away all mine), due to never being able to find a fit for my ears or sonic preference. And I mean like the bullet or tube shaped ones, moderately priced too. Thanks man!


 
  
 I've got a few for you to try that I think may work, and other unique housings that may suit your ears well.
  
 See you there!


----------



## AxelCloris

mrspeakers said:


> Official Teaser Alert:  We'll have something new to show, and it's not our electrostatic.  Watch this space!


 
  
 Calling it now, my money says this is the official announcement for MrSpeakers' line of car audio products. Drivers will be made from rhodium and osmium and the housings contain heavy Dynamat dampening. I estimate prices will start at $300/pair for the entry-level models.


----------



## TraneTime

mediahound said:


> Is Powell St. BART station the closest? I'm planning on BART'ing in.


 
 It's definitely Montgomery.


----------



## TraneTime

moedawg140 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm happy to be attending the meet!  If you find me, I'll have these items in tow:
> 
> ...


 
 IS THAT ALL???!!!


----------



## moedawg140

tranetime said:


> IS THAT ALL???!!!




Nope!


----------



## TraneTime

moedawg140 said:


> Nope!


 
 I see you're bringing a TH-X00 Ebony.  I want to hear that.  Are you going to have a table or should I just look for the guy with the biggest suitcase!


----------



## moedawg140

tranetime said:


> I see you're bringing a TH-X00 Ebony.  I want to hear that.  Are you going to have a table or should I just look for the guy with the biggest suitcase!




Just walk around, you'll find me. 

See you there!


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

It's montgomery *unless* (as I am) you're taking the F Market, in which case it's one stop southwest, 3rd and Market. If you really cannot walk I think it's the 12 from Montgomery into Soma?


----------



## TMoney

Oh heck yes, Ether-Flow going to be in the house!
  
 Mr. Speakers team, if it isn't too much trouble, could you please bring enough "Flow" models so that those of us bringing rigs can have a floating pair or two to try out on our own gear?


----------



## aamefford

Crap. Now I have to rethink bringing the Dac-19 and Liquid Crimson. At least then I can compare Either C 1.1 and flow, should the flow C's show up…. Eh, my upgrade budget is DOA for a while anyway.


----------



## Stillhart

aamefford said:


> Crap. Now I have to rethink bringing the Dac-19 and Liquid Crimson. At least then I can compare Either C 1.1 and flow, should the flow C's show up…. Eh, my upgrade budget is DOA for a while anyway.


 
I'll definitely be bringing my review Ether C Flow and you should definitely listen to it on your (our) rig. It's a great synergy!


----------



## Stereolab42

mrspeakers said:


> Official Teaser Alert:  We'll have something new to show, and it's not our electrostatic.  Watch this space!


----------



## Stillhart

stereolab42 said:


>


 
  
 In case you missed it:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/814156/mrspeakers-ether-flow-and-ether-c-flow-inspired-by-electrostatic-headphones


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

Last call, anyone with a K1000?


----------



## shane55

aamefford said:


> Crap. Now I have to rethink bringing the Dac-19 and Liquid Crimson. At least then I can compare Either C 1.1 and flow, should the flow C's show up…. Eh, my upgrade budget is DOA for a while anyway.


 
  
 Um... well, I was going to make this event. Definitely was.
 Now that the Ether C is going to be there... I absolutely will be there.
  
 Yes, I'm certain.


----------



## mrspeakers

tmoney said:


> Oh heck yes, Ether-Flow going to be in the house!
> 
> Mr. Speakers team, if it isn't too much trouble, could you please bring enough "Flow" models so that those of us bringing rigs can have a floating pair or two to try out on our own gear?


 

 We have brought a lot of headphones, there should be no trouble getting time on them.


----------



## drgajet

I'm coming, sorry for the late notice. Willing to volunteer also.


----------



## DecentLevi

Anyone know any cheap & fast eats near Wikia? All I see on the map are slow food places. Or maybe we can still do catering...
  
@Stillhart I'll be sure to be interested to try anything you bring! And I think you'll enjoy the Elise amp. It will be right next to @Packdemon (Tru-Fi Speakers)'s display.
  
 And @aamefford will this be your first time making it to a meet?


----------



## shiorisekine

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Last call, anyone with a K1000?




Yeah my boy klesk drove up from mexico to let me borrow it.


----------



## bearFNF

Two legs down two to go. Three hour layover in Minneapolis. ..time for some tunes.


----------



## aamefford

@decentLevi - this will be number 4 or 5 for me over the years.


----------



## third_eye

Packing up and getting on the road soon, look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## TraneTime

decentlevi said:


> Anyone know any cheap & fast eats near Wikia? All I see on the map are slow food places. Or maybe we can still do catering...
> 
> @Stillhart I'll be sure to be interested to try anything you bring! And I think you'll enjoy the Elise amp. It will be right next to @Packdemon (Tru-Fi Speakers)'s display.
> 
> And @aamefford will this be your first time making it to a meet?


 
 There's a Starbucks and a Peet's up 3rd St. toward Market.  That's all I can think of.


----------



## hselburn

third_eye said:


> It's directed at everyone. If you purchased a ticket on Eventbrite and want your head-fi name printed on the badge, *please send me your first and last name,* so I can associate your Eventbrite tickets with your Head-Fi handles.



Already Did


----------



## Stillhart

decentlevi said:


> Anyone know any cheap & fast eats near Wikia? All I see on the map are slow food places. Or maybe we can still do catering...
> 
> @Stillhart I'll be sure to be interested to try anything you bring! And I think you'll enjoy the Elise amp. It will be right next to @Packdemon (Tru-Fi Speakers)'s display.
> 
> And @aamefford will this be your first time making it to a meet?


 
  
 Try the food court at the Metreon, if that's still a thing.  There should also be a Specialties or two around there.


----------



## AxelCloris

Looking forward to everyone's impressions as they start posting tomorrow. Those of us who are unable to make it are living vicariously through all of you in attendance, so make them good!


----------



## stjj89

I got my ticket, so I'll be there for sure, with a +1! I'm looking forward to seeing some familiar faces again!


----------



## Xacxac

Wohoo, less than 24 hours!
  
 I'll bring +1. As well as my Mojo & custom.


----------



## jjnist

I will not be making it unfortunately. Originally I though it was in June when I was up north, but even so, I thought I could make it this month which I can not. Have fun everyone! I'm definitely sad to be missing it.


----------



## bearFNF

At SFO Airport Bart station waiting for drgajet.


----------



## pfzar

Packing. See you tomorrow.


----------



## greenkiwi

It looks like I have an extra ticket, don't know if I can transfer it to someone else.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

decentlevi said:


> Anyone know any cheap & fast eats near Wikia? All I see on the map are slow food places. Or maybe we can still do catering...
> 
> @Stillhart I'll be sure to be interested to try anything you bring! And I think you'll enjoy the Elise amp. It will be right next to @Packdemon (Tru-Fi Speakers)'s display.
> 
> And @aamefford will this be your first time making it to a meet?


 

 Not cheap or fast: https://www.yelp.com/biz/in-situ-san-francisco
 Very cheap, pretty fast: https://www.yelp.com/biz/hrd-san-francisco-4
 Medium cheap, medium fast: https://www.yelp.com/biz/picnic-on-third-san-francisco
 Very cheap and fast: https://www.yelp.com/biz/escape-from-new-york-pizza-san-francisco-6 (but if you take BART to Mission 16 and walk 1 block to Arinell Pizza, you will thank me)
 Very cheap, very fast, and doesn't suck: https://www.yelp.com/biz/tava-indian-kitchen-san-francisco-2
 Pretty cheap, pretty fast: https://www.yelp.com/biz/garaje-san-francisco
 Cheap, fast, happy hour 2-3 (half off i think): https://www.yelp.com/biz/fayala-san-francisco-2
 Super cheap, super fast: https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-dosa-brothers-san-francisco-4
  
 Let me know if you need more recs.


----------



## aamefford

pfzar said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is obscure, but if you've ever seen the movie "Hot Shots" (complete and shameless riff on Top Gun and anything else they could riff), there is a scene where Charlie Sheen's character says to the girl - "I have my father's eyes.  No, really, I keep them in a box in my pocket for good luck."
  
 That photo is kind of like that.......


----------



## DecentLevi

Thanks for the food recommendations, now I'll just have to find them on a map.
  
 I felt bad about missing you all at the pre-party today but I'll see you guys for setup tomorrow


----------



## TMoney

Car is packed.
  
 On the downside that means I won't be listening tonight.
  
 On the upside it means I get to test the Ether Flow and Focal Duo tomorrow!


----------



## chayut

I'll be there!


----------



## jazzfan

tmoney said:


> Car is packed.
> 
> On the downside that means I won't be listening tonight.
> 
> On the upside it means I get to test the Ether Flow and Focal Duo tomorrow!


 
  
 I'll race you to the Focal table.


----------



## walfredo

Looking forward to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## aamefford

Ether flow got me to pack the whole home rig.  Hope someone brings a Schiit GMB so contrast with my Dac-19.  I'm very curious of the comparison.  Really excited to listen to the Ether Flow on my own familiar rig.  Well, and a little annoyed.  I suspect its gonna cost me some money at some point....


----------



## third_eye

Look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! For those with table space and bringing rigs, don't forget your power strips (and extension cords if you have them).


----------



## husafreak

This seems so strange, I just packed a backpack like I'm a salesman or something, LOL. And I'm worried someone might listen to my setup and just assume I'm a caveman or something! Oh well, first time for everything. I bet there will be someone there that will dig getting a chance to roll some tubes or hear an item I have that they are interested in. iPhone says the drive will take 48 minutes... Thank god I'm broke. I can't buy anything if I'm broke right? Right? Already packed an extension cord bro, way ahead of ya


----------



## DecentLevi

Wow this place looks exquisite! Asian / latin American fusion and just 1.5 blocks away! Closes at 4pm...
 http://www.yelp.com/biz/hrd-san-francisco-4


----------



## third_eye

Closing the thread, and continuing the conversation in the impressions thread here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/814341/official-2016-sf-head-fi-meet-impressions-thread-july-16-2016


----------

